# Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2012 !!!



## Professor Tinca (11. Januar 2012)

Angelt hier keiner mehr oder fehlt nur ein passender Trööt für die Fänge ?|kopfkrat

Hier ist mal einer, falls doch noch jemand angelt und auch etwas fängt.:m


----------



## Pat 79 (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2012 !!!*

Na dann mach ich mal den Anfang. War heute mal ca. 4 Stunden draussen. Die ersten 2 Stunden gar nichts, dann gings los und es kam ein Rotauge nach dem Anderen und zum Ende noch ein Barsch, auch wenn der hier nicht hingehört. Letzte halbe Stunde ging dann nix mehr.
Auf Bilder hab ich verzichtet.
Also ab ans Wasser, die Fische beissen, damit wir den Trööt schnell füllen können.
Allen viel Erfolg.


----------



## gurkenfahrstuhl (29. Januar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2012 !!!*

Hab gerade ne OP an der Schulter hinter mir. Da heisst es noch paar Wochen warten... #d Dann wird wieder gepostet #h


----------



## Allround-Angler (29. Januar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2012 !!!*

Wochenlanges Hochwassser sorgt dafür, dass ich mich mehr anderen Dingen als dem Angeln widmen kann...#c
Einziger Trost: Unser Feund(chen), der Kormoran, dürfte wohl ähnliche Fangerfolge haben |rolleyes.


----------



## Endmin (29. Januar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2012 !!!*

Dann mach ich mal den Anfang! 

Freitag: ca. 13.15Uhr
Köder: ein einzelnes Maiskorn am 10er Haken
Montage: 30 Gramm Futterkorb mit 0,18mm Vorfach 
Ort: Außenkurve in einem Fluss

Wünsche allen ein Petri viel die kommende Saison!

gruß Tim


----------



## Professor Tinca (30. Januar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2012 !!!*

Petri Heil !

Ein Anfang ist gemacht.#6

Hier ist momentan leider das Wasser zu hart ...:m


----------



## Endmin (30. Januar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2012 !!!*

War heute morgen noch kurz 3 Stunden vor der Uni am Wasser. Da hat der Döbel mein Frühstücksfleisch im Kehrwasser geschnappt! 47 cm, richtige Granate (für meine Verhältnisse) |supergri


----------



## Tradnats (30. Januar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2012 !!!*

Petri Endmin :m,

Döbel sind schon was feines und meines Erachtens leider zu sehr gehasst -.-

Ich komme grad auch von einem 1,5 Stunden Tripp zurück.
Hab mal mein Glück an einem mir unbekannten kleinen See versucht und konnte 10 Rotaugen (ca. 10-20cm) fangen.
Für viele mag es nicht viel sein, doch ich hab mir schon den Ar*** abgefreut 

Gerade als Wintermuffel und Friedfisch unglücksrabe bzw. nichtfänger ist es doch schon etwas, hehe.

lG


----------



## ReZo (30. Januar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2012 !!!*

petri zum döbel, war heute eigentlich mein zielfisch.

habe heute von 10 - 14 uhr an der sieg die fische gesucht
1 Barbe 56cm - 1,4kg

am samstag, 28.01:
1 Nase 52cm - 1,5kg

bilder folgen noch:m


----------



## cyprinusbarbus (30. Januar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2012 !!!*

@ReZo

Am Klärwerk??  Petri zu den Fängen !

tight lines
Tom


----------



## ReZo (30. Januar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2012 !!!*

@ cyprinusbarbus

danke danke #h

die Nase am Klärwerk, aber bourauler seite. die Barbe da, wo es richtung pletsch wasem geht. vom park runter an die sieg. können ja demnächst mal zusammen ne session machen, wenn du lust hast:m


----------



## Mayo (11. Februar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2012 !!!*

Hi!

Sagt mal - gehört nicht ganz hier rein - wo kann man tageskarten für die sieg bekommen und welchen abschnitt darf man mit diesen beangeln?

Danke vorab


----------



## Professor Tinca (12. März 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2012 !!!*

So Jungs, die Temperaturen steigen und wir sollten mal angeln gehen.:m


----------



## Downbeat (12. März 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2012 !!!*

War ich schon, hab Freitag ein paar schöne Rotaugen an der Matche verbuchen können.


----------



## Path (12. März 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2012 !!!*

konnte einige schöne rotaugen bis 35 cm fangen ;D nen kumpel nen kleinen satzkarpfen also die tierchen sind wohl wieder aktiv XD


----------



## siloaffe (12. März 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2012 !!!*

Hey Mädels,... 
ich hab gestern mal alle Expertentips an en Nagel gehangen und hab so gefischt wie ich immer fische. 

1/2Ltr Maden und Quietsch Gelbes Futter in voller Strömung/Rhein

Ergebniss: 

2 schöne Rhein-Barben








*Fischart:* Barbe

*Wann:* 11.03.2012 ca.15:15uhr
*
Wo:* Rhein bei Brohl
*
Größe/Gewicht:* 58cm
*
Köder:* Maden
*
Rute:* Mosella Distancefeeder 4,20m -300g Wg 

*Rolle/Schnur:* Mitchell Blade Allu 6500 / 0,28er Gangrou
*
Montage:* Schlaufe

*Wetter:* Stark bewölkt ca 10 Grad Ostwind








*Fischart:* Barbe

*Wann:* 11.03.2012 ca.16:00uhr
*
Wo:* Rhein bei Brohl
*
Größe/Gewicht:* 55cm
*
Köder:* Maden
*
Rute:* Mosella MipEvo Powerfeeder 4,20m 200g Wg

*Rolle/Schnur:* Daiwa Regal X 4550 BR / 0,28er Gangrou
*
Montage:* AT-Boom

*Wetter:* Stark bewölkt ca 10 Grad Ostwind

Bis denne Markus


----------



## daci7 (12. März 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2012 !!!*

Wir ham zwei Anläufe gestartet bis jetzt - zwei volle Nullrunden. Na immerhin einen guten Biss konnten wir verzeichnen.
Versucht ham wir recht viel, verschiedene Tiefen, verschiedenes Futter, verschiedene Köder, verschiedene Techniken - Nada. Ich werds weiter versuchen


----------



## Endmin (12. März 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2012 !!!*

*Konnte letztens beim Feedern auch wieder einen super Fisch landen |wavey:

Fischart:* Döbel

*Wann:* 01.03.2012
*
Wo:* Kocher
*
Größe/Gewicht:* ca. 48cm
*
Köder:* Tauwurm/Frühstücksfleischkombination
*Montage:* Schlaufenmontage

*Wetter:* bewölkt und ca. 10°C

Allen anderen auch einen guten Start in die neue Saison!

gruß Tim


----------



## Professor Tinca (12. März 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2012 !!!*

Na geht doch.:m

Petri Heil den Fängern!#6

Ich war gestern kurz los aber Wasser 5° und kalter Wind haben nur ein kleines Rotauge zufassen lassen.

Wird schon. Die Saison ist noch jung...


----------



## Berti22 (12. März 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2012 !!!*

Petri Heil den Fängern


----------



## steven96 (12. März 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2012 !!!*

Moin, 
hab schon an den ersten Januar Tagen geangelt. Es war um 4 Grad warm/kalt , Gefangen hab ich aber unerwartet gut. 3 30er Rotaugen in 4h auf Mais mit ner Picker. Kann mich nicht beklagen, da der Kanal für Rotäugchen  bekannt ist 

Allen anderen Fängern ein dickes Petri Heil und denn "Nochnichtsfängern" viel Glück für die kommende Saison 

LG


----------



## sigurd (12. März 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2012 !!!*

Im Laufe der nächsten Woche steht wohl mein erster Ansitz für dieses Jahr mit der Feeder an. Da der See, den ich beangeln werde, recht flach ist (1,5 -2 m), dürfte da eigentlich schon gut was gehen.. werde berichten


----------



## M.C Phlegmatisch (15. März 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2012 !!!*

War gerade nach der Arbeit für 1,5h angeln. 3 kleine Rotaugen gefangen. :q Schwimmen wieder munter.

Meine ersten Fische nach meinem Angelschein. 

Montage war 1 Made an der Stipppose.


----------



## anglermeister17 (16. März 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2012 !!!*

Hallo, Freitag vor zwei Wochen ging es auf Döbel mit Brot an der Pose, nur n kurzer Trip für ne Stunde. Es gab zwei schöne Fänge, beide Ü50. Siehe Fotos. Waren schön fett übrigens, und sie fanden auch schnell wieder den Weg zurück ins Wasser


----------



## Andreas25 (17. März 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2012 !!!*

Servus,
gestern Tag der Premieren. Erster Fehlbiss, erster Aussteiger im Drill 2 Meter vorm Ufer und erster Fisch 2012: 30er Rotauge. Am Ende konnt ich 4 Rotaugen zwischen 30 und 35cm landen, wobei eines wieder zurückging. Gefangen hab ich alle keine 15 Meter vom Ufer weg an der flachsten Stelle die mein Donauabschnitt zu bieten hatte. Bisse hab ich nur auf Mais gekriegt, Maden wollten sie überhaupt nicht.


----------



## Grxzlx (17. März 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2012 !!!*



anglermeister17 schrieb:


> Hallo, Freitag vor zwei Wochen ging es auf Döbel mit Brot an der Pose, nur n kurzer Trip für ne Stunde. Es gab zwei schöne Fänge, beide Ü50. Siehe Fotos. Waren schön fett übrigens, und sie fanden auch schnell wieder den Weg zurück ins Wasser




Hi, welches Brot hast du verwendet das es gehalten hat und wie hast du es drangemacht an den Hacken?
hast du mir Wasserkugel geangelt.
Über Infos würde ich mich freuen
Gruß
Krystian


----------



## anglermeister17 (17. März 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2012 !!!*

@Gryzli: Es war ganz normales, unbearbeitetes, 2 Tage altes Flute (dünnes Baguette), n paar Std. vorher in einer Plastiktüte aufbewahrt, dann wird es zäher. Und ganz "klassisch" an treibender 3- gr.- Pose an der Matchrute gefangen, Hakengröße 12, Blei kurz vorm Haken, damit das Brot bis ins Mittelwasser sinken kann. Und keine Angst, es ist normal, dass man EINMAL pro Min. das Brot wechseln muss- gewöhnungsbedürftig, aber man gewöhnt sich dran, fangen tut es definitiv- und das sehr effektiv und selektiv!


----------



## Grxzlx (17. März 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2012 !!!*



anglermeister17 schrieb:


> @Gryzli: Es war ganz normales, unbearbeitetes, 2 Tage altes Flute (dünnes Baguette), n paar Std. vorher in einer Plastiktüte aufbewahrt, dann wird es zäher. Und ganz "klassisch" an treibender 3- gr.- Pose an der Matchrute gefangen, Hakengröße 12, Blei kurz vorm Haken, damit das Brot bis ins Mittelwasser sinken kann. Und keine Angst, es ist normal, dass man EINMAL pro Min. das Brot wechseln muss- gewöhnungsbedürftig, aber man gewöhnt sich dran, fangen tut es definitiv- und das sehr effektiv und selektiv!



Hi, danke für dei Info.
Ja das das fängt glaube ich dir, ich weis das den vor etlichen Jahren, ich war damals 14-15? hat an der Lippe bei uns in Lünen ein Jugoslave meine ich war das, mit Matchrute (lange rute auf jedenfall ) Eimerweise auf weißes türkisches Brot?
größe Döbel gefangen.

Ich wollte das auch später machen nur leider klappte das so gut nicht bei mir und ich dachte ich mache etwas falsch.

Ich hatte nur erfolg auf kleine Fische mit Wasserkugel  angeboten ca. 30-50cm unter der Wasseroberfläche, Wassertife 1-1,60Meter 
Jetzt wissen wohl die meisten auch die Stelle an der Lippe 

Da habe ich auch einen Döbel von 68cm gefangen.
....Eine lange rute deshalb! Weil die Schnur schneller abgetrieben ist als die Pose, und um einen sicheren anhieb zu setzten konnte man die Rute hoch machen und die schnur die zu schnell abgetrieben ist wieder einkurbeln, den wenn die Rute zu kurz ist bewegt man automatisch die Pose und dan gibt es keine Döbel, den die sind scheu

Danke für die INFO, ich dachte schon ich wäre zu blöde gewesen 
Krystian


----------



## ~Fishinator~ (17. März 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2012 !!!*

hgw an alle plötzen und döbelkönige


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (18. März 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2012 !!!*

Erst mal mein Petri Heil an die Erfolgreichen!#6

Meine Winterpause ist heuer ausgefallen.
Gefangen hab ich recht gut.

Der "typische Winterfisch Aitel" hat mir die größten Probleme bereitet...
Während des Kälteeinbruchs konnte ich aber, mit Frühstücksfleisch, doch noch einen 44er überlisten!

Beim Feedern beißen v.a.  schöne Brachsen (bis 53).
Und natürlich jede Menge (Satz)Karpfen...|rolleyes
Zwei bessere (>60) waren dabei.

Nicht zu vergessen, ein 40er Giebel!

Köder war entweder Mistwurm pur, oder Mistwurm/Mais.
Das Maiskorn dient nur dazu, aufzufallen und Kleinfische abzuhalten.
Mais pur brachte keinen Fisch!

Außerdem konnte ich noch eine 41er Schleie erbeuten!
Sie biss im Finstern auf Mistwürmer.

Schon so viele gute Fische, obwohl die Saison eigentlich noch gar nicht angefangen hat!:vik:

Es hab ein bisschen gedauert, bis ich die richtigen Stellen gefunden hatte. 
Aber dann lief allse wie am Schnürchen!

:mIch kann Euch also nur raten, rauszugehen!!!
Es könnte sich lohnen...:q

Viel Petri Heil!

Wünscht Euch der
Nachtschwärmer78


----------



## siloaffe (18. März 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2012 !!!*

Hey Männers 
Ich war gestern wieder am Rhein in Voller Strömung Feedern 

Ergebniss: Wieder 2 schöne Barben:vik:





*Fischart:* Barbe

*Wann:* 17.03.2012 ca.14:30uhr
*
Wo:* Rhein bei Brohl
*
Größe/Gewicht:* 64cm
*
Köder:* Maden/Wurm
*
Rute:* Mosella MipEvo Powerfeeder 4,20m 200g Wg 

*Rolle/Schnur:* Daiwa regal-X 4550 BR / 0,28er Gangrou
*
Montage:* AT-Boom

*Wetter:* Bewölkt / Starker Wind








*Fischart:* Barbe

*Wann:* 17.03.2012 ca.15:45uhr
*
Wo:* Rhein bei Brohl
*
Größe/Gewicht:* 56cm
*
Köder:* Maden/Wurm
*
Rute:* Mosella MipEvo Powerfeeder 4,20m 200g Wg

*Rolle/Schnur:* Daiwa Regal X 4550 BR / 0,28er Gangrou
*
Montage:* AT-Boom

*Wetter:* Bewölkt / Starker Wind


Bis denne Markus


----------



## Baddy89 (18. März 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2012 !!!*

Petri Heil!

2 anständige Exemplare


----------



## RAUBFISCHULTRA (18. März 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2012 !!!*

War heut mal auf Friedfisch angeln
Schöne 40er Schleie kam raus.
Köder:Made-Caster
Methodeosenangeln
Zeit:16:15


----------



## Professor Tinca (18. März 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2012 !!!*

Petri Heil allen Fängern.#6

Ich war heute auch eindlichmal kurz los und siehe da - nach kurzer Zeit Blasen am Futterplatz(sieht man glaub ich|kopfkrat).

Schleien waren es aber nicht sondern Karpfen. 2 maßige wolletn mit zum räuchern.:m


----------



## Baddy89 (19. März 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2012 !!!*

Ich war heute für 2 Stunden am Rhein und blieb auch nicht Schneider 

Konnte einen Brassen von 3,6 KG fangen 

Mehr Bisse blieben leider aus, aber schon einmal ein guter Start in die Saison.


----------



## Downbeat (19. März 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2012 !!!*

Ui, da sind ja schon ein paar schöne Sachen bei rausgekommen. Petri!
Dann muss ich wohl demnächst auch mal was fotogenes an Land ziehen.


----------



## siloaffe (19. März 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2012 !!!*



Baddy89 schrieb:


> Ich war heute für 2 Stunden am Rhein und blieb auch nicht Schneider
> 
> Konnte einen Brassen von 3,6 KG fangen
> 
> Mehr Bisse blieben leider aus, aber schon einmal ein guter Start in die Saison.




Das war doch mal `n vernünftiger Einstand:m


----------



## anglermeister17 (20. März 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2012 !!!*

Petri an alle Fänger, war am WE auch mal los, u.a., um meine neue 8m- Bolorute zu testen. Größter Fisch wurde ein Rotauge von 27cm, nebenbei gab es 7,8 kleinere Exemplare. Für knappe 2 Std. am Wasser war es wohl nicht so schlecht. Und übrigens: Das Rotauge ist nicht soo klein, das ist schon groß, nur der Kescher ist sehr groß, muss mir wohl noch n anderen Kescher fürs Stippen zulegen- trotzdem, enjoy the pics!


----------



## Baddy89 (21. März 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2012 !!!*

Glückwunsch 

Hat sich doch auch gelohnt  Schöne "Entjungerung" der neuen Rute ;-)


----------



## FISHHARD (22. März 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2012 !!!*

Auch von mir ein Petri für die Fänger...Mensch da sind ja schon wirklich schöne Fische bei..weiter so...
..ich glaub ich muss auch langsam mal wieder raus..

Gruß Fishhard


----------



## bobbl (22. März 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2012 !!!*

Am Dienstag lief es beim ersten Pirschangeln mit Mais super!
Zwei Karpfen durften mit nach Hause: 53 & 45 cm groß.


----------



## Scabbers (22. März 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2012 !!!*

Heute früh um 6.30 Uhr mit Method Feeder, Köder: Mais-Made-Kombi. Der durfte mit nach Hause: 45 cm. Danach ging nichts mehr bis Mittag.


----------



## M.C Phlegmatisch (26. März 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2012 !!!*

Habe am Samstag eine 56er Brasse gefangen. Das ganze in 30 cm Wasser auf Sicht. War am Feedern und habe bemerkt wie eine Brasse öfter ans flache Ufer kam und nach Futter suchte. Also hab ich einen kleinen Ball Futter gerollt und testweise ins Wasser gelegt. Einige Minuten später meldete sich die Brasse wieder und ging auf den Brocken los. Anschließend habe ich einen weiteren Brocken reingeworfen und meine Rute danebengelegt. Zuerst hat sie sich wieder den Brocken geholt. Als das Futter schon weggespült war hatte ich die Hoffnung schon verloren. 10 Minuten später schnappt sich der Fisch auf Sicht meinen Wurm. :vik:

Außerdem noch eine 29er Brasse und jede Menge kleine Rotaugen gefangen. Und sehr viele Fehlbisse. #d


----------



## Professor Tinca (26. März 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2012 !!!*

Auf Sicht angeln ist schon geil.:k

Petri Heil allen Fängern.#6


----------



## rotrunna (26. März 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2012 !!!*

Am Wochenende mit einem Kollegen zusammen ca. 50 Plötzen, Lauben, Alande in einem kleinen Graben "gestippt" als Köderfischvorrat für die Saison (1.5 h). 

Besonderheiten: Eisvogel beim Rauben beaochtet. Zwei Hechte haben ebenfalls ihr Unwesen getrieben und sich an der reichen Beute gelabt. Die müssen nach der längst überstandenen Laichzeit nun erst einmal wieder aufspecken.


----------



## FISHHARD (26. März 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2012 !!!*

...also die Schleie sind schon aktiv...hatte heute ne schöne mit der 7 Meter Pole gelandet.Köder 2 Maden plus Caster...War ein toller Drill an der leichten Lang-lang ohne Gummi Montage.
http://img809.*ih.us/img809/362/75302726.th.jpg
http://img560.*ih.us/img560/7640/28351586.th.jpg

Gruß Fishhard


----------



## Hannoi1896 (26. März 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2012 !!!*

Mal ne kleine Frage.

Fangt ihr eure Friedfische im Moment eher in größeren Seen oder eher kleineren? Wie sieht es mit der Wassertiefe aus?

Scheint ja doch noch sehr unterschiedlich zu sein.


----------



## FISHHARD (26. März 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2012 !!!*

Tiefe lag bei einem Meter...

Gruß Fishhard


----------



## Toller-Hecht-Timo (26. März 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2012 !!!*

Wunderschöne Schleie... Petri. Wie sind die Temperaturen in den Gewässern wo jetzt schon Friedfisch gefangen wird?
Bin da noch recht unerfahren. War am Samstag auch an nem Vereinsteich, konnte aber nur wenig Aktivität bei den Karpfen feststellen. War mit 12 Grad wohl zu kalt die Brühe...#c


----------



## FISHHARD (26. März 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2012 !!!*

Danke....
Zu deinen Fragen..12 Grad ist nicht zu kalt...glaube mir...gerade jetzt sollte man einen Ansitz versuchen..die Fische nehmen zurzeit wieder ordentlich Futter/Nahrung auf.

Also ran ans Wasser...

Gruß Fishhard


----------



## rotrunna (27. März 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2012 !!!*

Bei uns kann man eindeutig an der Aktivität der Rotfedern und Lauben erkennen, das was läuft. Also Stippe eingepackt und nen paar Spots angekuckt. Wenn es läuft kannst du ja auf andere Methoden umsteigen. Der Graben in dem ich gefangen habe war 1m tief und 3m breit, also er erwärmt sich sehr schnell in der prallen Sonne der letzten Tage.


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (27. März 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2012 !!!*

Hab noch einen kurzen Feierabendansitz gemacht.

Als ich schon über´s einpacken nachgedacht hatte, sprang mir eine schöne Schleie direkt gegen den Waggler...
Die frisch beköderte Montage landete wenig später natürlich genau im Busch...#q

Also warf ich, diesmal etwas vorsichtiger, mit der Feeder an die Stelle.

Wenig später der Biss:
Im allerletzten Licht, konnte ich noch eine (ca.) 40er Schleie erwischen!:vik:


----------



## Falkfish (27. März 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2012 !!!*

Petri an alle Fänger!


----------



## sam1000-0 (27. März 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2012 !!!*

Ich war heute am DEK,Henrichenburger Schleuse.Die Rotaugen bissen wie verrückt bei der Stippe und Feedern.Es waren bestimmt über 10 Angler auf beiden Seiten.Als ich da angekommen war dachte ich es wäre ein Vereinsangeln,stimmte aber nicht.
Habe mit 2 Feederruten geangelt und konnte viele Rotaugen fangen und ein 61-er Brassen mit über 6 Pfund an Land ziehen.Rotaugen mit 1-2 Pfund hatte ich über 10 Stück.Sowas hab ich noch nie bis jetzt am Kanal erlebt.Am abend konnte ich gar nicht mit der 2-ten Rute angeln da die Rotaugen kurz nach dem ich die erste Rute ins Wasser geworfen habe,schon am knabern an den Maden waren.Mit der dunkelheit ließen auch die Bisse nach bis sie ganz aufhörten.
Alles in einem: 
Es war ein wundervoller Angeltag am Kanelo!!!!!:vik:|supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## Toller-Hecht-Timo (28. März 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2012 !!!*

Sehen bei euch die Brassen immer so aus? Sieht irgendwie nicht gesund aus.


----------



## sam1000-0 (28. März 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2012 !!!*



Toller-Hecht-Timo schrieb:


> Sehen bei euch die Brassen immer so aus? Sieht irgendwie nicht gesund aus.


 
Die Brasse ist laut Kiemen in ordnung,mehr kann ich nicht sagen da ich sie wieder schwimmen hab lassen.
Ich esse grundsätzlich keine Weißfische!
Ach ja,Leichpickel waren stark zu sehen!


----------



## kingandre88 (28. März 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2012 !!!*

Ich denke mal das kommt vom harten Laichgeschäft!!!|wavey:


----------



## Cottons Papagei (28. März 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2012 !!!*

53er kanellobrassen...


----------



## FISHHARD (28. März 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2012 !!!*

@sam1000-0

Den hast Du wieder schwimmen lassen ????
Die Augen auf dem Foto sehen irgentwie total tod aus...

Gruß Fishhard


----------



## Professor Tinca (28. März 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2012 !!!*



kingandre88 schrieb:


> Ich denke mal das kommt vom harten Laichgeschäft!!!|wavey:



Glaub ich nicht.
Hier zumindestens isses noch zu früh/kalt.|wavey:


----------



## sam1000-0 (29. März 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2012 !!!*



FISHHARD schrieb:


> @sam1000-0
> 
> Den hast Du wieder schwimmen lassen ????
> Die Augen auf dem Foto sehen irgentwie total tod aus...
> ...


 
Der war nur richtig gut ausgedrillt,mit 0,14-er Vorfach ging das nicht anders.Wenn die Brasse tot gewesen wäre,wie hätte sie dann  noch schwimmen können?|bla:#d
Tut mir leid,ein Foto werend des wegschwimmenden Fisches konnte ich nicht machen!#cIst ein wenig kompliziert mit nur 2 Hände.#t


----------



## siloaffe (31. März 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2012 !!!*

Hey,.... 
Ich habe am Mittwoch mal `n Barbenfutter getestet.... 

Mein Urteil: Naja! ich werds im Sommer nochmal versuchen|rolleyes.... 

Ich hab zwar nen Fisch gefangen, war aber nicht so erfolgreich wie mit meinem standart Feederfutter. 
Natürlich kann ich auch nen Scheiß Tag erwischt haben daher werd ich mim Sommer nochmal nen Versuch starten. 
Es wird aber garantiert nich mein Favoried da mein Auto Meine Hände und alles Andere total nach Käse gestunken haben







*Fischart:* Barbe

*Wann:* 28.03.2012 ca.13/30uhr
*
Wo:* Rhein bei Brohl
*
Größe/Gewicht:* 54cm
*
Köder:* Maden/Wurm
*
Rute:* Mosella Distancefeeder 4,20m 300g Wg

*Rolle/Schnur:* Mitchell Blade Alu 6500 / 0,28er Gangrou
*
Montage:* AT-Boom

*Wetter:* Klar / Starker Wind


Bis denne Markus


----------



## Andreas25 (31. März 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2012 !!!*

@Siloaffe

Von wem war's Futter?


----------



## sam1000-0 (31. März 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2012 !!!*

@siloaffe
Dickes Petri zum Kraftpaket!
Hat bestimmt ein super Drill geliefert#6


----------



## siloaffe (31. März 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2012 !!!*



Andreas25 schrieb:


> @Siloaffe
> 
> Von wem war's Futter?




Das Futter war "Barbe" von "Extrem" (Bode Hausmarke) 

Normal nehm ich das "Feeder" von Extrem das mische ich dann: 

3 Teile Futter 
1,5 Teile Maismehl (0-2mm) 
1 Teil Paniermehl (selbst gemahlen)
1Teil Quarzsand 

Damit hab ich letztes Jahr weit über 100 Barben gefangen#6 

Bis denne Markus


----------



## Jungangler97 (1. April 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2012 !!!*

Heute Vereinsangeln an einem kleinen Bach (max 7m breit). 
Gefangen wurden in drei Stunden durchschnittlich 100 Ukeleien. Ich war nicht ganz so gut, hatte dafür aber drei schöne Rotaugen bis 19cm.


----------



## sam1000-0 (1. April 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2012 !!!*

Um ehrlich zu sein,sind ja 3 Rotaugen um die 19 cm nicht grade Kapitale Fische aber hauptsache es hat dir Spaß gemacht.Trotzdem PETRI HEIL zu deinem Fang!


----------



## CarpHunter_96 (2. April 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2012 !!!*

Ja 19cm Rotaugen sind ja keine Kapitale aber trozdem die ersten paar fische dieses jahr ich wäre froh wenn ich wieder welche fange  aber das kann bissl dauern meist sind die bei uns um die 30cm als standart (500-800)gramm


Naja ich wünsche euch noch Petri Heil^^


----------



## Reiti no.1 (2. April 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2012 !!!*

Heute eine kleine Brachse gefangen.
Gewässer: kleiner See
Montage: einfache Laufbleimontage
Köder: 3 Maiskörner auf einem 10er Haken


----------



## bigfatjack (3. April 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2012 !!!*

Ich fing gestern neben einem kleinen Satzkarpfen und einigen Rotaugen diese wunderschön gezeichnete Karausche(ca.1400g). Ist doch ne Karausche, oder?


----------



## Dunraven (3. April 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2012 !!!*

Mit einem Foto könnte man etwas mehr sagen.


----------



## Jungangler97 (3. April 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2012 !!!*



sam1000-0 schrieb:


> Um ehrlich zu sein,sind ja 3 Rotaugen um die 19 cm nicht grade Kapitale Fische aber hauptsache es hat dir Spaß gemacht.Trotzdem PETRI HEIL zu deinem Fang!




Für dieses Gewässer schon.  Das war nur ein max. 5m breiter Bach, wie gesagt, die anderen hatten nur Ukeleien um die 8cm. 
Da waren meine Rotaugen schon richtig dicke. Außerdem habe ich noch nicht angefüttert und hatte insgesamt nur drei Stunden Zeit ohne das Gewässer vorher zu kennen.


----------



## zandernase (3. April 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2012 !!!*

Servus!
Nach 3 Schneidertagen (also nur mit Grundeln und die zählen nicht), konnte ich am Samstag endlich meine neue Feeder einweihen... schöner Aland mit bisschen über 50cm. 
einen anderen der ungefähr auch die Größe hatte hab ich als ich zum Kescher gegriffen hab verloren.
Ausserdem gab noch 2 Aussteiger... und ein paar Zupfer bei denen ich zu langsam war.
Alles in allem endlich mal wieder n richtig guter Angeltag, für 5 std war gut was los...

Gruß ZN

P.S. ich weiß auf dem Foto siehts sehr nach Döbel aus, aber meiner Meinung nach ists n Aland gewesen(knick in der Afterflosse)


----------



## Reiti no.1 (3. April 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2012 !!!*



Jungangler97 schrieb:


> Für dieses Gewässer schon.  Das war nur ein max. 5m breiter Bach, wie gesagt, die anderen hatten nur Ukeleien um die 8cm.
> Da waren meine Rotaugen schon richtig dicke. Außerdem habe ich noch nicht angefüttert und hatte insgesamt nur drei Stunden Zeit ohne das Gewässer vorher zu kennen.




nur ein max 5 breiter Bach.....
Ich fische regelmäßig in einem noch kleineren Bach 2 - 3,5 breit. 
Da habe ich letztes Jahr regelmäßig Karpfen mit knapp 10 Pfund gefangen. Also kleine Gewässer nicht unterschätzen


----------



## Carp98 (3. April 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2012 !!!*

@ zandernase:
es ist ein aland


----------



## Reiti no.1 (4. April 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2012 !!!*

Ich fische schon seid 7 Jahren habe aber noch nie eine Pickerrute gehabt, bei der letzten Askari Bestellung den Silverman picker für 7Euro mit bestellt und gleich mal getestet.

Ergebnis Karpfen mit 8 Pfund
Die Rute war ihr geld wert


----------



## Karpfenchamp (4. April 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2012 !!!*

Petri zu den Fischen. Ich bin wirklich schon seit ich 13 bin euphorischer Friedfischangler und habe bis auf Barben auch so ziemlich alle Friedfischarten gefangen, die es bei uns gibt. Das einzige was ich nicht zum Friedfischangeln habe, ist eine Pickerrute. Habe mich auch noch nicht damit beschäftigt. Was ist der Unterschied zwischen einer leichten Feederrute und einer Pickerrute? Welche Vorteile gibt es, wenn ich eine Pickerrute verwende?


----------



## Reiti no.1 (4. April 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2012 !!!*



Karpfenchamp schrieb:


> Petri zu den Fischen. Ich bin wirklich schon seit ich 13 bin euphorischer Friedfischangler und habe bis auf Barben auch so ziemlich alle Friedfischarten gefangen, die es bei uns gibt. Das einzige was ich nicht zum Friedfischangeln habe, ist eine Pickerrute. Habe mich auch noch nicht damit beschäftigt. Was ist der Unterschied zwischen einer leichten Feederrute und einer Pickerrute? Welche Vorteile gibt es, wenn ich eine Pickerrute verwende?




Eine Pickerrute ist max. 2.70m lang und hat ein Wg bis 40g. 
Eine leichte Feederrute ist fast ein Picker.... doch da ich nur Heavy Feeder habe, musste mal ein Picker her. Wenn du eine feine Feederrute hast, lohnt sich ein Picker nicht wirklich


----------



## Karpfenchamp (4. April 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2012 !!!*

Danke für deine Antwort. Ich hatte mir das schon fast gedacht. Dann werde ich mir keinen Picker mehr kaufen müssen bzw. wollen.


----------



## Dunraven (4. April 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2012 !!!*

Und ich habe ewig mit Pickern gefischt und mir irgendwann dann mal schwere Feederuten gekauft. Hauptgerät ist immer noch der Picker. Eine leichte Feederrute übernimmt die Funktion definitiv auch, wenn man mit Futterkorb fischen will. Will man nur mit 2-3 Schrotbleien als Gewicht, am Seitenarm, das ganz leichte Pickern machen, dann kommt man an einen Picker mit 12g WG kaum vorbei.  Auch sind bei meinen normalen 10-15m breiten Gewässern die Feederruten aufgrund ihrer Länge dem Picker klar unterlegen. Beim 25m Gewässer ist es da schon ausgeglichener. Also kommt es drauf an wo und wie Du fischen willst, ob Du einen Picker brauchen kannst oder nicht. Mehr Spaß macht er.

Ich komme erst Freitag wieder an Wasser beim Ostereierangeln. Ich hoffe ich fangen viel, auch wenn die Temperaturen um den Gefrierpunkt mir nicht so große Hoffnungen machen. Um Mitternacht und beim Treffen werden 1 Grad erwartet, gefühlt wie -4. Mittags dann 8 Grad wenn das Angeln vorbei ist. Mal sehen wie die Fische da drauf sind. Gut das es beständig ist und 0% Regenrisiko hat.


----------



## Toller-Hecht-Timo (5. April 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2012 !!!*

Heute mal kurz am Vereinsteich gewesen. 
ca. 13 Uhr die erste Rute mit Kompostwurm an Pose 1,20 tief (knapp über Grund) gerade ausgeworfen. Als ich mich nur an meiner zweiten Rute zu schaffen machte und der Schwimmer hinter mir seitlich ans Ufer getrieben wurde, bemerkt ich im Augenwinkel Aktivität am Schwimmer. 
Kurz darauf Anschlag. 
Resultat: Spiegelkarpfen, 50cm, geschätzte 9 Pfund. Fettes Teil!!!

Dann gabs noch ne kleine Brasse mit gut 20cm.


----------



## LOCHI (5. April 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2012 !!!*



Toller-Hecht-Timo schrieb:


> Dann gabs noch ne kleine Brasse mit gut 20cm.



Ist das wirklich ne Brasse?


----------



## Hannoi1896 (5. April 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2012 !!!*

Ich würd mal Karausche sagen


----------



## FISHHARD (5. April 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2012 !!!*

@Toller-Hecht-Timo

Petri zum schönen Kugelkarpfen..IoI
Aber der zweite Fisch ist keine Brasse.
...würde sagen Giebel oder Karausche..

Gruß Fishhard


----------



## tegro (5. April 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2012 !!!*

glückwunsch an alle 
bei uns scheine die fische ausgestorben zu seien :q:q
war am dienstag am wasser aber nichts nichtmal eine köderfisch 
hoffe die wachen auf wenn es wärmer wird 
viel erfolg noch an alle 
mfg 
tegro


----------



## Toller-Hecht-Timo (5. April 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2012 !!!*

Jo, ihr habt Recht, ist ne Karausche. Hab sie so schnell wieder rein befördert und nicht genau geguckt.


----------



## sam1000-0 (5. April 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2012 !!!*

Petri zu den Fischen!#6
Nach der silbernen Farbe würde ich eher auf ein Giebel,Silberkarausche Tippen.#h


----------



## Hannoi1896 (5. April 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2012 !!!*

Toll da will man nächste Woche angeln gehen und am Hausgewässer sterben einem die Fische weg...

"Einleitung von Giftstoffen". Traurig sowas

http://fvhannover.de/joomla/index.php/neuigkeiten/547-fischsterben-an-den-ricklinger-teichen.html


----------



## sam1000-0 (5. April 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2012 !!!*

Traurig,sehr traurig.Da sind die Schwarzangler noch harmlos gegen sowas.
Selbst wenn man den Schuldigen findet und bestraft,wird in der nächsten Zeit da nichts mehr so wie vorher sein.#d
Zerstörung eines Biotops---die meisten wissen ja gar nicht was sie damit getan haben oder was sowas bedeutet.|gr:


----------



## Toller-Hecht-Timo (5. April 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2012 !!!*

@Hannoi1896, echt übel sowas. Kann man nur hoffen das es schnell wieder ausgespült wird und kommende Bestände bald wieder Fuß fassen können.

Was die vermeintliche Brasse angeht, habe ich in meinen Prüfungsunterlagen nachgeschlagen und festgestellt das es sich auf Grund der Flossenanordnung, und Körperproportionen nur um eine Karausche handeln kann.|pfisch:


----------



## LOCHI (5. April 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2012 !!!*

Jo Karausche oder Giebel nur kein Blei! Is ja auch egal es fällt halt gleich auf....


----------



## Professor Tinca (6. April 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2012 !!!*

Gerade zurück und neben ca. 15 Rotfedern von 20 - 25cm und 5 mickrigen untermaßigen Satzkarpfen auch einen räucherbaren.:m


----------



## FISHHARD (7. April 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2012 !!!*

...der Professor hatt mal wieder zugeschlagen...Petri zu den schönen Fischen und einen guten Appetit.

Gruß Fishhard


----------



## Uwe1987 (7. April 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2012 !!!*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Gerade zurück und neben ca. 15 Rotfedern von 20 - 25cm und 5 mickrigen untermaßigen Satzkarpfen auch einen räucherbaren.:m



räucherst du alle deine karpfen? wie machst du das genau? nimmst du karpfenhälften, oder filets... oder...?
bis zu welcher größe entnimmst du denn karpfen? 
kann man eine größe nennen, bis die ein karpfen noch schmeckt oder ist das rein gar nicht von der größe abhängig, sondern vielmehr von dem gewässer? 
vielen dank.


----------



## Professor Tinca (8. April 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2012 !!!*



Uwe1987 schrieb:


> räucherst du alle deine karpfen?



Die ich selbst essen will - ja. Ich mag Karpfen nur so weil mir das fette, weiche Fleisch nur so schmeckt.
Die die ich über habe werden verschenkt.



Uwe1987 schrieb:


> wie machst du das genau? nimmst du karpfenhälften, oder filets... oder...?



Ich habe einen TRO und einen selbstgebauten Ofen aber die Handhabung des TRO ist so einfach, dass ich für Karpfen nur noch den verwende.
Dazu schneide ich handliche Stücke/Portionen aus dem Karpfen, lege sie über nacht in Salzlake und am nächsten Tag ab in den TRO.
Sehr lecker!#6



Uwe1987 schrieb:


> bis zu welcher größe entnimmst du denn karpfen?



Ich entnehme alle maßigen Karpfen.
Das sind Fische die alljährlich in die Gewässer gesetzt werden, ohne dass sie dort eine sinnvolle Funktion hätte.
Spaßfische für Angler also.
Da sie gute Kämpfer sind, macht mir das Angeln viel Spaß und das Essen hinterher auch.
Spaß bereitet mir auch die Genugtuung etwas gutes für das Gewässer getan zu haben.
Karpfen wühlen die Gewässer auf und sind Futterkonkurrenten der heimischen Arten, die nicht so schnell wachsen, und verdrängen diese.
Es ist also ratsam die Karpfen auch wieder aus dem Gewässer zu entnehmen, die mal gesetzt wurden.#6
Ein Kreislauf, rein und wieder raus mit diesen Spaßfischen, die in erster Linie dazu dienen, den anglerisch nicht so bewanderten Beitragszahlern gelegentlich einen vorzeigbaren Fang zu bescheren an den sonst "ach so leeren Gewässern".|supergri



Uwe1987 schrieb:


> kann man eine größe nennen, bis die ein karpfen noch schmeckt oder ist das rein gar nicht von der größe abhängig, sondern vielmehr von dem gewässer?
> vielen dank.



Nur vom Gewässer abhängig!
Bei den größeren 'Fettsäcken' hat man allerdings viel "Verschnitt" wenn man nur das schiere Fleich räuchern will.
Aber was soll's?
Den Rest kriegen die Hühner, Enten, Nachbars Katze und es wird ja wieder nachgesetzt und nachgesetzt und nachgesetzt, ist also genug da...|supergri


----------



## Reiti no.1 (8. April 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2012 !!!*

War heute wieder am See.
Habe mit der Pickerrute erst 2 Rotfedern gefangen, dann war lange ruhe dann ein Karpfen mit 7Pfund auf Mais-Rotwurm

Übrigens, das ist jetzt der 2. Karpfen denn ich mit der Silvermann Picker für 7 Euro landen konnte


----------



## Uwe1987 (9. April 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2012 !!!*

ah, vielen dank! 
beangle auch häufiger einen kleinen teich indem sich einige karpfen befinden. dummerweise mochte ich karpfen bislang nicht essen - werde es jetzt aber noch einmal versuchen. klingt vielversprechend. 

in dem gewässer befinden sich auch noch schleien und ein paar ganz wenige karauschen; meines erachtens die schöneren fische. vor allem, da diese da auch "reingehören". habe auch schon öfters gehört, dass diese von den "dominanten" karpfen von futterplätzen vertrieben werden usw... dann tut man wohl wirklich etwas gutes zur erhaltung der gewässer im ursprünglichen zustand.


----------



## Professor Tinca (9. April 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2012 !!!*



Uwe1987 schrieb:


> ;in dem gewässer befinden sich auch noch schleien und ein paar ganz wenige karauschen....



Diese beiden Arten leiden ganz besonders unter Karpfenbesatz, da sie direkte Futter- und Lebensraumkonkurrenten sind.|evil:

Petri Heil an Reiti Nummer 1 !#6#6#6


----------



## Nordsee (10. April 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2012 !!!*

Heute der erste wirklich große Karpfen. War an einem Weiher unterwegs. Die ersten beiden Stunden: NICHTS!!!
Dann habe ich einen kleinen Karpfenschwarm gesehen und es mit Schwimmbrot versucht.
erflogreich. 
82cm 14kg


----------



## .Sebastian. (10. April 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2012 !!!*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Diese beiden Arten leiden ganz besonders unter Karpfenbesatz, da sie direkte Futter- und Lebensraumkonkurrenten sind.|evil:
> 
> Petri Heil an Reiti Nummer 1 !#6#6#6


Komisch, dass ich noch nie schleie, karausche und karpfen auf dem selben futterplatz gefangen habe... (ironie aus)

man sollte sich beim besetzen nur die verhältnisse zwischen karpfen und anderen arten genau überlegen- dann wird da auch kein karpfenbestand einen anderen fischbestand verdrängen! zumal diese sich in vielen gewässern nicht fortpflanzen können. dann ist ein unnötiges abschlagen auch hinfällig und erst recht ein unnötiger besatz (somit Kosten für den verein). und dann kann auch dieser tolle fisch befischt werden. 
Aber da er ja scheinbar manchen nicht besonders schmeckt ist er auch nicht besonders erwünscht.
aber was schreib ich hier überhaupt?!


----------



## Toller-Hecht-Timo (10. April 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2012 !!!*

Irgendwie ist das eine Krankheit die jeden Tread mal erwischt. 
Scheinbar ist die zäh voranschreitende Angelsaison daran schuld das sich von Zeit zu Zeit mal beschimpft werden muß. 
Wir sind doch alle nur zum Angeln hier, oder?#c


----------



## archie01 (10. April 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2012 !!!*

Hallo,
nun haltet mal  ein und laßt diesen Thread nicht zu Kampfthread der Karpfenhasser werden , sondern berichtet lieber von Euren Fängen.....

Gruß
Archie


----------



## anglermeister17 (11. April 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2012 !!!*

Ostermontag: Ziemlich windig, regnerisch und verdammt kalt, sooo kalt, dass selbst die Digi nicht unterm Pulli hervorkommen wollte  Gefangen haben wir zu zweit in 4 Std. an der Saar immerhin 14 Rotaugen, waren alle zw. 20 imd 25cm groß. Also nix großartiges, aber hätte schlimmer werden können, die Großen kommen noch! Bis dann.


----------



## Ralle 24 (11. April 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2012 !!!*

Hab mal ein bisschen aufgeräumt hier.

Bisher war dieser Thread ja ganz entspannt. Bitte seht zu, dass das so bleibt.


----------



## Professor Tinca (11. April 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2012 !!!*

Das soll natürlich kein Karpfenhassertrööt werden!
Falls das so rübergekommen ist, will ich das mal sachlich(!) relativieren(also nicht meins).:m




Aalredl schrieb:


> Komisch, dass ich noch nie schleie, karausche und karpfen auf dem selben futterplatz gefangen habe... (ironie aus)



Solange die Arten noch nebeneinander existieren geht das selbstverständlich.
Das war hier bei moderatem Karpfenbesatz auch Gang und Gebe und funktioniert an einigen Gewässern bis heute, allerdings mit stetig abnehmender Zahl von Schleien und Karauschen.



Aalredl schrieb:


> man sollte sich beim besetzen nur die verhältnisse zwischen karpfen und anderen arten genau überlegen- dann wird da auch kein karpfenbestand einen anderen fischbestand verdrängen!



Hatta fein.#6
Und genau das ist eben nur möglich wenn die Individuenanzahl an Karpfen nciht ständig steigt(durch planlosen Besatz), wie überall zu beobachten ist - sprich auch mindestens so viele entnommen werden, wie jährlich nachgesetzt werden.



Aalredl schrieb:


> Aber da er ja scheinbar manchen nicht besonders schmeckt ist er auch nicht besonders erwünscht.
> aber was schreib ich hier überhaupt?!



Das frag ich mich auch?
Mal allgemein dazu...
Ich kenne meine Gewässer hier seit knapp 30 Jahren und zu DDR Zeiten war der Karpfen noch nicht so Modefisch wie heute.
Folglich wurden nur wenige besetzt.
Man konnte damals in den passenden Gewässern reichlich gute Schleien und Karauschen fangen. Nach der Wende und mit steigendem Karpfenbesatz änderte sich das dramatisch!
Heute ist Karpfen billiger Besatz und wird in fast alle Gewässer besetzt. Infolge dessen kann ich an mehreren Beispielen genau nachvollziehen, dass zu viele Karpfen sehr wohl die Schleien und Karauschen verdrängt.
Ich schreibe es einfach mal deinerJugend und eben der fehlenden Langzeiterfahrung zu, mein lieber Reedl, dass es für dich schwer nachvollziehbar ist.
Evtl. kannst du diese Entwicklung nicht mal mehr selbst erleben weil es diese Gewässer mit naturnahem Bestand nicht mehr gibt?
Falls du ein solches kennst, achte genau drauf falls es Karpfenbesatz bekommt und denke mal in 20 Jahren an meine Worte.

#h


*Nun aber genug davon (oder eigenes Thema). Wir wollen den Fängern ja nicht die Show stehlen.|supergri#h*


----------



## .Sebastian. (11. April 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2012 !!!*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ich schreibe es einfach mal deinerJugend und eben der fehlenden Langzeiterfahrung zu, mein lieber Reedl, dass es für dich schwer nachvollziehbar ist.
> Evtl. kannst du diese Entwicklung nicht mal mehr selbst erleben weil es diese Gewässer mit naturnahem Bestand nicht mehr gibt?
> Falls du ein solches kennst, achte genau drauf falls es Karpfenbesatz bekommt und denke mal in 20 Jahren an meine Worte.
> 
> ...



Meine Mangelnde Lebenserfahrung kann da durchaus eine rolle spielen, das will ich nicht abstreiten. aber die vorwendezeit wirst du auch nicht sehr intensiv erlebt haben. mir geht es ja auch vielmehr darum, dass ja automatisch gleich jeder karpfen abgeschlagen werden muss, da dieser offenbar übeltäter nummer eins zu sein scheint.
PS auch ich kenne gewässer die einen geringen besatz an karpfen aufweisen und dort auch regelmäßig gute schleien gefangen werden. deshalb mein verweis auf das richtige besatzverhältnis- welches wohl für manche vereine schwierig ist... aber ich denke das thema haken wir jetzt einfach ab. wie du sagst - die fänger sollen sich melden 
 petri heil #6


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (11. April 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2012 !!!*

Bei uns sammeln sich z.Zt. massenhaft Rotaugen, Barsche und der ein oder andere Döbel an einer Treppe aus Beton am Grund eines Armes des kleinen Vereinsflusses. Jeder Wurf ein Treffer, auch ohne Futter und mit ausgelutschten Maden. 

Also Köfi-Vorräte voll machen und dem Ende der Raubfischschonzeit entgegen sehnen...


----------



## Busta Basti (12. April 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2012 !!!*

49 cm Döbel gefangen am Ostermontag


----------



## Maquard (12. April 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2012 !!!*

Gestern abend bissel Angeln gewesen, 4 Rotaugen um die 20cm (mitgenommen als KöFi) und eine Schleie (geschätze 35cm) die leider kurz vor der Landung ausgestiegen ist.

Alles auf Mais.


----------



## siloaffe (14. April 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2012 !!!*

Mir war heute meinen neuen Gumierten Spinnkecher testen. 

Ergebniss: 

Der Kecher ist TOP und seine 20,-€ allemal wert#6 

Er hat 2 Barben 53+56cm hervoragend gelandet

Insgesamt hatte ich 4 richtig gute Bisse. 

1. 18:30Uhr Barbe 53cm mit Bissspuren (Foto) 
2. 19:15Uhr zu 99,9% Barbe blieb aber nicht hängen da ne Made auf der Hakenspitze hing:r 
3. 21:00Uhr Barbe 55+-5cm vorm Kecher ausgeschlitzt 
4. 22:15 Uhr Barbe 56cm  (Foto is nix geworden ) 

Um ca 23:00Uhr hab ich zusammen gepackt ohne den erhoften Aalbiss aber  es war ein schöner, ervolgreicher Tag und ich bin sehr zufrieden|supergri|supergri|supergri














Bisw denne 
Markus


----------



## Der-Graf (14. April 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2012 !!!*

Petri zu den Barben! Das macht mir ja Hoffnung. Wollte heute (Samstag)  Nachmittag auch mal ne Runde Feedern bis in die Dämmerung. Würde mich über ein ähnliches Resultat freuen. Hattest du viele Grundeln als Beifang? Will es morgen mal wieder in der vollen Strömung probieren. Wenn du auf Aal aus warst - hast du eher in den Buhnen oder auch in der harten Strömung gefischt?

LG, Carlo.


----------



## siloaffe (14. April 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2012 !!!*

Ich war direkt am Strom. 
Die Grundeln waren erträglich, bis zur Dämmerung keine einzige und ab der Dämmerung bis 23:00Uhr 8-9 Stück.


----------



## Der-Graf (14. April 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2012 !!!*

Dankeschön!  Das mit den Grundeln überrascht mich zugegebenermaßen etwas. Hatte das bisher eigentlich immer andersherum - ab der Dämmerung keine Grundeln mehr...^^


----------



## siloaffe (14. April 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2012 !!!*

Jap, ich war auch etwas überrascht. 
Aber als es richtig dunkel war haben se nicht mehr gebissen. 
Ich denke das es mit der Wassertemperatur zu tun hat und sich das zum Sommer hin noch ändert....


----------



## White Carp (14. April 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2012 !!!*

Inzwischen konnten mein Freund und ich 

4 Karpfen mit 3-4 kg
3 Karpfen mit 7-8 kg
1 Karpfen mit 11 kg 

und viele weitere Kleinfische fangen.

Hier ist ein Bild von 2012 






Wie findet ihr das Bild?


----------



## Hannoi1896 (14. April 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2012 !!!*



White Carp schrieb:


> Wie findet ihr das Bild?



Fresh, Bro


----------



## Seneca (15. April 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2012 !!!*

Hab ich gestern gefangen. Bin mir nicht sicher: Ist es eine Güster oder eine Brasse? Ich tendiere zu Güster.
Wer kann helfen?#h


----------



## Hümpfi (15. April 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2012 !!!*

So nun gibts auch wiedermal ne Fangmeldung von mir.
Letzde Woche waren es 19 Brassen an der Stipprute mit einem Gesamtgewicht von 31Kg.
Heute war ich am Vereinsee in meinem Wohnort auch mit der Stipprute. Insgesamt waren es 63 Fische Hauptsächlich Giebel, einige Schuppenkarpfen, 2 Goldfische und einen Fisch denn ich noch nicht Identifiziert hab ich Schätze es war ne Goldorfe.
Von letzter Woche hab ich leider keine Bilder da ich Alleine war, heut ist mein Kollege vorbeigekommen und hat ein Paar Fotos gemacht. Es ist auch ein Foto mit dem Unbekannten Fisch dabei. Vielleicht weis hier jemand was ich da Gefangen hab.


----------



## Professor Tinca (15. April 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2012 !!!*

Petri Heil, Jungs.#6

Könnte ein Hasel sein. |kopfkrat
Da es die hier aber nicht gibt, kann ich nur raten.:m


----------



## Toller-Hecht-Timo (15. April 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2012 !!!*

@Seneca, sieht aus wie ne Brasse. Der Rücken steigt steil an und die Afterflosse ist lang.


----------



## White Carp (15. April 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2012 !!!*



Seneca schrieb:


> Hab ich gestern gefangen. Bin mir nicht sicher: Ist es eine Güster oder eine Brasse? Ich tendiere zu Güster.
> Wer kann helfen?#h




Wenn dieser Fisch extrem schleimig war, glaube ich dürftest du bereits bescheid wissen...


----------



## dbgda1 (20. April 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2012 !!!*

Hallo aus Danzig/Polen.
Heute war ich an einem Seitenkanal der Mottlau bei Danzig zum Ansitzangeln.
Zielfische: Weißfische.
Fangergebnis: 8 Barsche, alle ca. 20 cm. Sie schwimmen alle wieder.
Es waren noch 2 Angler am Kanal. Sie waren entsetzt, als die Barsche zurücksetzte.#q Hier wandert nämlich alles gnadenlos in den Topf (leider oft auch untermaßige).

Morgen versuche ich es wieder auf Weißfische.

Petri Heil
Dirk


----------



## Sinned (29. April 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2012 !!!*

Beim Schleienangeln erwischt:
Rotauge, 42 cm, 1,4 kg


----------



## Professor Tinca (30. April 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2012 !!!*

Ein Riese unter seinesgleichen und seltener als 10-Kilo-Karpfen.|bigeyes#6

Petri Heil!!#6


----------



## magic.j (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2012 !!!*

Hallo,

heute meinen ersten Fisch gefangen,sogar mein Zielfisch eine Schleie mit 56cm gefangen auf Hartmais am Method Feeder. Gewogen habe ich sie nicht,hat gleich wieder schwimmen dürfen.

Mfg
Joe


----------



## Der-Graf (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2012 !!!*

Wow - Petri zu dem Rotauge! Das ist mal ne Hausnummer... |bigeyes


----------



## CarpHunter_96 (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2012 !!!*

Gestern hab ich ne brachse mit 4kg gefangen auf Maden


----------



## Der-Graf (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2012 !!!*

Schönes Ding - aber mach mal bitte das Bild kleiner! Mein PC macht das zwar von sich aus, aber mit dem Smartphone baut sich die Seite z.B. nicht mal nach ner halben Stunde auf...


----------



## Weed888 (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2012 !!!*

WOW Glückwunsch ein geiler Brassen! Ab der größe werden die Imteressant und auch ein tolles Foto habt ihr gemacht!
Das ist auch mein Zielfisch für 2012!


----------



## froggy31 (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2012 !!!*

Knallerbrassen :m 
Schönes Gewässer scheinst du da zu haben , wie man im Hintergrund sieht 

Petri !


----------



## CarpHunter_96 (5. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2012 !!!*

Danke ja ist ein sehr Schöner Stausee der 2km lang ist und ein guter bestand hat!


----------



## LOCHI (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2012 !!!*

Servus, diese kleine Strecke konnte ich gestern Abend verbuchen...


----------



## Professor Tinca (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2012 !!!*

Sehr schön. Petri Heil!#6

Ich hab momentan zu wenig Zeit....|gr:


----------



## Fischereiaufseher (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2012 !!!*

Muss auch endlich mal was beim Friedfisch-trööt beisteueren - siehe Bilder (gefangen letzte Woche in der Dämmerung): 
4 Schleien, zwischen 30 und 38 cm. Die kleinste dürfte aber wieder schwimmen...  :q
Haben alle innerhalb von 1 Stunde gebissen, Posenmontage mit Tauwurm, vorher ein wenig Grundfutter (Eigenkreation) ins Wasser geworfen.


----------



## Hümpfi (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2012 !!!*

Sers,
Hatte am Sonntag ein Mannschaftsfischen. Natürlich hab ich total verpennt und bin gerade noch so rechtzeitig am Wasser gewesen. ums Kurz zu machen Wir haben zu 3. das Höchste Fanggewicht von etwas über 20Kilo erzielt allein 14 Kilo kamen von mir und waren gleichzeitig das höchste Fanggewicht der Veranstaltung. Gab dann Insgesamt 5 Pokale für unser Team =)

mfg


----------



## Finke20 (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2012 !!!*

:vik:

Gestern habe ich auch mal wieder, den friedlichen Schuppenträgern nachgestellt :q.

Es gingen etliche Plötzen und Rotfeder(n) ans Band. 
Gegen 21:30, hatte ich alles bis auf eine Rute im Auto verstaut, na dann ist Schluss für heute.

Auf einmal gab die Freilaufrolle geräusche |bigeyes :q von sich.

Nach sehr schönem Drill konnte meinen ersten Schuppenkarpfen landen und das ohne Kescher der lag zu Hause #d. Aber alles ist gut gegangen #6.


http://img715.*ih.us/img715/4806/10052012.jpg

Köder normaler Dosenmais, aufgemotzt mit Sensas Töff Töff.


----------



## Professor Tinca (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2012 !!!*

|bigeyes|supergri
Dass ich das noch erleben darf.:vik:

Petri Heil Finke!#h


----------



## Finke20 (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2012 !!!*

:vik:

Ja Prof, Finke kommt wieder auf den Geschmack, der Friedfischangeln #6. 

Wir wollten ja auch nochmal den Tinca´s nachstellen, dass habe ich noch so im Hinterkopf |kopfkrat  .
Mal sehen ob wir das schaffen.


----------



## LOCHI (12. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2012 !!!*

Hallo, heute Morgen vier Uhr konnte ich diesen schönen Schuppi landen. 66cm und knapp 6Kilo, gebissen auf Tauwurm.
mfg... de Lochi


----------



## Jungangler97 (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2012 !!!*

Gestern abend habe ich mir ein neues Gewässer vorgenommen. 
Die Stepenitz bei Mühlen Eichsen. An der Stelle sehr langsam fließend, ca. 12m breit und mit einigen Seerosen. Ich bin begeistert! An der Stipprute viele Rotaugen und Rotfedern bis 20cm und zwei Barsche bis ebenfalls 20cm. An der Pose noch ein Rotauge und ein Barsch sowie meine erste Schleie. Mit 24cm zwar nicht gerade ein Riese, gefreut habe ich mich trotzdem. Das Gewässer wird noch ein paar Besuche bekommen!#h


----------



## Professor Tinca (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2012 !!!*



Finke20 schrieb:


> Wir wollten ja auch nochmal den Tinca´s nachstellen, dass habe ich noch so im Hinterkopf |kopfkrat  .
> Mal sehen ob wir das schaffen.



Ja mal sehen.|wavey:#6
Ich habe es heute endlich mal wieder geschafft angeln zu gehen.Die Browning CC hat sich ganz schön geboegen im Drill der 4 Pf. Schleie.|supergri


----------



## FISHHARD (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2012 !!!*

@Professor Tinca...Petri zur schönen Tinca...
Sag mal ist das normal das die Browning nicht ganz "ausgefahren" wird ???IoI

Gruß Fishhard


----------



## Professor Tinca (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2012 !!!*



FISHHARD schrieb:


> Sag mal ist das normal das die Browning nicht ganz "ausgefahren" wird ???IoI




Japp wenn man ganz dicht angelt und möglichst wenig Windbogen haben willl...aber psssst.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (16. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2012 !!!*

Hatte kürzlich erst eine Rotfeder von 37cm und Rotaugen 21cm und 26cm. Gefangen im Mittellandkanal. Ansonsten gehts hier aufgrund der Wetterverhältnisse schleppend vorran.


----------



## gründler (16. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2012 !!!*

Moin

@Andi
@all

Das mit der Rute also teile zusammenschieben und damit Angeln kann aber auch böse enden in form von rissen/brüche...etc.

Es sei die Rute ist dafür ausgelegt,gab ja mal ne Zeit wo solche Ruten gebaut wurden die hatten so ne Gummieinlagen drum die beim zusammenschieben in da nächste teil "einrasteten" und somit "verkürzt" mit ner beringten Rute gefischt werden konnte.

Aber ich empfehle das nicht mit normalen Ruten,kann wie gesagt zu bösen Überraschungen führen,gerade bei heutiger Kohlefaser ist die gefahr doch größer das es zu brüchen....kommt.

Warum= Die Rutenteile liegen beim zusammenschieben nicht mehr 100% an das nächste teil an,da durch entsteht mehr druck auf der unterseite der teile die zusammengeschoben sind,bei heftigen Drills...etc.kann das am ende des teils wie oben am Ring zu rissen....etc.führen.Auch die jetzt entstandene Luft(zwischenraum) und die daraus entstehenden bewegungen/klappern...sind nicht förderlich für die Kohlefaserteile.


Wer meint er muss es machen,ok ok...aber nicht heulen wenn es mal knirscht oder knackt.


Psas ist keine belehrung sondern nur nen gut gemeinter rat. 


|wavey:


----------



## Professor Tinca (16. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2012 !!!*

Nett gemeint aber ich mjache das schon seit vielen jahren (und mit verschiedenen Bolos) so, dass ich beim angeln verkürze falls die Fische dicht beißen, um möglichst wenig Schnurbogen zu haben.
damit die Teile eben nicht lose ineinender "klappern" ist die betroffene Ringbindung mit Tesa verdickt und zwar so, dass sie straff sitzt.#6

Das erspart mit das Mitführen einer zweiten kürzeren Bolo (aus ~6m mach ich schnell ~ 5m).


|wavey:


----------



## magic.j (16. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2012 !!!*

Hi,

@ prof.,

Wie lang war denn die grüne Schönheit?hab meine 56cm schleie nicht gezogen.

Mfg
Joe


----------



## Der-Graf (16. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2012 !!!*

Ich kann von Montag Nacht einen Spitzkopfaal vermelden. Wollte eigentlich einen letzten Barben-Feederansitz vor der Schonzeit machen. Bis auf zwei Grundeln gab es aber leider nix zu holen. War um 20:30 Uhr am Wasser. Die ersten "richtigen" Bisse gab es so ggn. 23:00 Uhr. Leider erstmal alle versemmelt. Also von 6er auf 8er Haken gewechselt. Um 01:00 Uhr - ich war schon fast mit dem Einpacken fertig und hatte nur noch eine letzte Portion Futter plus Maden rausgeworfen und wollte meine Zigarette zuende  rauchen - gab es dann doch noch eine Biss. Kurz gewartet... Anschlagen... Haken sitzt! Endlich der erste richtige Fisch in diesem Jahr.  Zum Vorschein kam ein 54cm-Spitzkopfaal, der sich die Maden schmecken lassen wollte. War also noch immer nix mit der ersten Barbe für 2012, aber immerhin - ein versöhnlicher Abschluss des Abends...


----------



## Professor Tinca (16. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2012 !!!*

@magic.j
Geschätzt ~50cm, kann ich aber nicht genau sagen weil nix zum Messen gehabt....#t


----------



## wolf86 (17. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2012 !!!*

So mal was von meiner Wenigkeit,


letzten Sonntag war n verdammt guter Tag.

Insgesamt von meim weibl und mir:

6 Brachsen von 38-51 cm
2 Schleien 25 und 32 cm
1 Karpfen 40 cm 
und noch ne Rotfeder

so viel haben wir noch nie erwischt an nem tag. 
Besonders freuen mich die beiden Schleien, da ich letztes Jahr insgesamt nur 1 hatte :q

Stellvertretend für alle noch ein Bild von der kleinen Schleie.


----------



## Fischereiaufseher (23. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2012 !!!*

Auf meine Spinnrute hat sich vorgestern eine dicke 5-Pfund-Brachse "verirrt". Hat ordentlich Rabatz gemacht an meiner Barschrute... |rolleyes

Inzwischen ist sie geräuchert und vertilgt - lecker!!!


----------



## Der-Graf (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2012 !!!*

Nur kurz, da ich's im Aal-Thread schon weiter ausgeführt habe: Beim abendlichen Ansitz gab es heute drei Spitzkopfaale, gefangen auf Made. 54,5cm, 50,5cm und einen untermaßigen, den ich nicht gemessen habe. Exemplarisch ein Bild vom größten Aal:


----------



## Finke20 (26. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2012 !!!*

:vik:

Ich bin heute um 4:30, mit einem Kumpel, an seinem Privaten See, zum Friedfischangeln verabredet gewesen. 

Ja und was soll ich sagen, ich konnte etliche Spiegelkarpfen (7 Stck) verhaften :q, alle zwischen 46 - 52 cm. Es ist ein sehr schöne Abwechselung gewesen #a.


----------



## FISHHARD (26. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2012 !!!*

Petri den Fängern der letzten Tage...auch wenn´s nicht nur Fredi´s waren..schöne Fische jedenfalls.

Ich hau den auch nochmal ein raus...Sie ging mir ebenfalls die Tage auf 2 Maden mit Caster an die kurze 6 Meter Latte.
http://img823.*ih.us/img823/7435/dsc03034td.jpg

Uploaded with *ih.us

Gruß Fishhard


----------



## FISHHARD (26. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2012 !!!*

Ach ja...und ein paar Wochen vorher noch dieser Brummer..
http://img560.*ih.us/img560/7640/28351586.th.jpg

Gruß Fishhard


----------



## Professor Tinca (26. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2012 !!!*

Petri Heil, Jungs!#6

Heute nachmittag könnte ich es evtl. auch mal wieder schaffen angeln zu gehen. Mal sehen....|kopfkrat


----------



## Finke20 (26. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2012 !!!*

:vik:

Hier noch mal ein Foto von heute früh.


http://img201.*ih.us/img201/1324/260512.jpg


----------



## Professor Tinca (27. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2012 !!!*

Super, Finke.#6

Aber versuch das nächste Mal nicht unbedingt wieder den Gesichtsausdruck vom Karpfen nachzumachen.:m|bigeyes


|wavey::q|wavey:


----------



## FISHHARD (27. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2012 !!!*

Ich hatte heute auch etwas Glück...Heute morgen in nur 10 min mit der Pirschrute und schwimmender Brotflocke...Ergebnis..
Ein 7,5 Kg schwerer Spiegelkarpfen am leichtem Gerät.
Hatt nen echt knackigen Drill geliefert der Gute..
Normalerweise entgleiten mir ja oft die Karpfen aber der hier wurde gleich bei Mutter´n geschlachtet in Portionen geschnitten und tiefgefroren.
Werde wohl etwas davon mit in den Ofen hängen,einmal blau und vom Rest lecker Frikadellen zaubern.

Leider hatte ich heute keine Cam dabei daher auch keine Pic´s diesmal...glaube nicht das jemand ein Karpfen in Stücke sehen will..höchstens nach dem räuchern im Räucher Thread....

Gruß Fishhard


----------



## Professor Tinca (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2012 !!!*

So, war gestern auch endlich mal wieder los und habe ein mir unbekanntes(aber ansonsten stark frequentiertes) Gewässer beangelt, von dem es heißt "nix drin".

Es gab ein paar dicke Karauschen von ca. 0,8 bis 1,3 kg.:m


----------



## Downbeat (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2012 !!!*

Petri Prof, schöne Fische!


----------



## Professor Tinca (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2012 !!!*

Gelle?:m

Gibt es leider nicht mehr allzu viele Seen wo das möglich ist ("dank" Karpfenbesatz) .


----------



## warius2010 (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2012 !!!*

Das sind mal ordentliche Karauschen#6
Werden die alle verwertet?


----------



## Professor Tinca (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2012 !!!*

Japp, mir schmecken sie.#6


----------



## daci7 (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2012 !!!*

ó_Ò Boaahh - echt sehr schöne Fische!
Petri auch von meiner Seite!


... leider so gut wie nicht zu fangen in meinen Gewässern.


----------



## kati48268 (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2012 !!!*

Sehr schöne Viechers, Prof.

Sind hier in meinen Vereinsgewässern so selten geworden, dass ich mich kaum erinnern kann, wann die letzte am Band war.


----------



## barschbube (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2012 !!!*

#6 hallo leute, wow petri zu den vielen superschönen karauschen! Ich hatte neulich auch mal das Glück, eine zu erwischen! 

Petri an alle Boardies|wavey:


----------



## Jungangler97 (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2012 !!!*

Die größeren Fische wollten heute irgendwie nicht so richtig. Mein Hausgewässer ist wohl einem zu starkem Angeldruck ausgesetzt... Außer ein paar kleinen Rotaugen und kleinen Barschen ging nix :c

Dafür hat folgendes Tierchen meinen Angeltag verschönert. Ist die nicht niedlich? Kann gar nicht verstehen, wie man vor sowas Angst haben kann. 

Die war gar nicht scheu, ich konnte ganz dicht ran!




Bemerke: Das ist mit 55mm Brennweite aufgenommen!




Schließlich hat sie sich sogar in die Tüte getraut.  Mein Angelmais ist wohl ziemlich beliebt! Und bevor jetzt Fragen aufkommen, welche Sorte das ist: selbstangebauter und eingeweckter Bantam-Mais


----------



## Downbeat (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2012 !!!*

Gehören lebende Köder nicht eher in den Raubfischthread?

Schicke Bilder#6


----------



## Jungangler97 (6. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2012 !!!*

Danke!

Ist das Angeln mit lebenden Ködermäusen eigentlich auch verboten???


----------



## Seneca (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2012 !!!*



	

		
			
		

		
	
Ich hatte gestern diesen kleinen Racker am Haken auf Pose mit Made. Bin mir nicht ganz sicher: Ist es ein großes Moderlieschen oder eine Ukelei?


----------



## Knüppel Peitscher (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2012 !!!*

Bei diesen großen Augen ist die Artbestimmung doch ganz klar, es ist eine Ukelei!


----------



## Seneca (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2012 !!!*



Knüppel Peitscher schrieb:


> Bei diesen großen Augen ist die Artbestimmung doch ganz klar, es ist eine Ukelei!



Danke#h
War ja auch meine Vermutung. Ich hatte nur noch nie bisher ne Laube am Haken bzw. in natura gesehen und bin davon ausgegangen dass die in dem Gewässer nicht vorkommen


----------



## matscher83 (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2012 !!!*

dickes petri Professor Tinca:m
echt schöne fische u gleich nen ganzer schwung:m
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/member.php?u=40883


----------



## Jungangler97 (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2012 !!!*

Heut wollt ich unbedingt mal wieder los, angeln. |supergri
Muttern hat keine Zeit mich zu fahren, also rauf aufs Fahrrad und die 10,5km zum Gewässer geradelt. Hat auch ziemlich gut angefangen, etwas Kleinfisch hat gebissen. Dann die Kopfrute (ohne Gummizug!!) rausgeholt und am 10er Haken etwas selbstgemachten Teig mit echter Vanille rangemacht und ca. 5m vor die Füße gesetzt. Nach 10 sekunden war die Pose weg. Anhieb: verdammt, Hänger. Oh, der Hänge bewegt sich ja! 
Raus kam dann das hier. 44,5cm. Ehrlich gesagt, hatte ich ziemlich Angst um meine Rute... Sorry, das Bild ist nicht super, aber alleine ein Foto von einem Fisch, den man wieder zurücksetzen will, zu machen, ist nicht einfach. 





Danach kam noch eine kleinere Brasse und noch Rotaugen und Rotfedern. 

Dann habe ich unter einem der Boote Barsche gesehen und die mit einem Spinner geärgert. Nach einem Nachläufer waren die aber schlauer. Naja, etwas weiter rausgeworfen, sofort wumm, Fisch. War ein kleiner Hecht mit ca. 28cm der den 2er Spinner voll inhaliert hatte. Ging aber gut zu lösen. Danach ging dann doch noch ein Barsch. War n toller Tag von 10-14 Uhr.  

Noch zwei Bilder vom Gewässer. Das sieht doch herrlich aus, oder?


----------



## wasser-ralf (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2012 !!!*



> Ist das Angeln mit lebenden Ködermäusen eigentlich auch verboten???


 
Jep, warmblütige Wirbeltiere sind bei uns auch tot als Hakenköder nicht erlaubt.


----------



## Schlebusch (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2012 !!!*

War eben für 2 oder 3 Stündchen wieder am Rhein mit Pose und Maden. Habe an der gleichen Stelle wie Donnerstag gefischt.
Es fing an wie Donnerstag. Erst ein Grundel, dann ein etwas "größeres" Rotauge und dann wieder nur noch Grundeln. Genau wie Donnerstag.
Wie kann das sein das immer nur ein Rotauge an der gleichen Stelle beisst und ansonsten nur Grundeln?
Kann ich das verhindern das so viele Grundeln beissen und stattdessen mehr Rotaugen beissen?
Oder kann es sein das immerr nur ein Rotauge dazwischen steht?
Normalerweise sind doch Rotaugen Schwarmfische?!
Habe ich noch nie erlebt sowas.
Die Rotaugen waren 17 bis 20cm lang.


----------



## Jungangler97 (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2012 !!!*

Hmm, wahrscheinlich hast du einfach nur Pech gehabt. 
Ich würde es mal mit einem einzelnen Maiskorn probieren. Damit schließt du die Grundeln wahrscheinlich aus und kriegst auch mehr Rotaugen.


----------



## Schlebusch (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2012 !!!*

Ok danke werde ich mal ausprobieren


----------



## Jungangler97 (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2012 !!!*

Ich kenn mich mit Grundeln zwar nicht aus, aber vielleicht hilft es auch den Köder nicht ganz so dicht über dem Grund anzubieten. Rotaugen sind momentan auch an der Oberfläche unterwegs. Und einzeln sind die wirklich nicht oft unterwegs, zumindest nicht in dieser Größe.


----------



## Jungangler97 (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2012 !!!*

Angelt ihr nicht oder fangt ihr nur nicht??|bla:

War heute mal wieder los. Hatte ausnahmsweise mal am Montag Maden gekauft, von denen waren heute schon die Hälfte zu Caster geworden (trotz Lagerung im Kühlschrank). Das hat aber ganz gut gepasst. Auf Maden plus Caster habe ich zuerst eine Brasse von ca. 45cm gefangen. Danach noch eine Brasse von 32cm, wieder an der unberingten Stipprute, von der wollte ich auch ein Bild machen, aber da grad die andere Pose abtauchte, habe ich sie gleich entlassen. Sonst noch ein paar kleine Rotaugen und eine Rotfeder sowie 2 Barsche. 
Ganz am Anfang habe ich ein paar große Blasen angeworfen. Die Pose hat ca. 10min die ganze Zeit rumgetanzt, ist aber nie völlig abgezogen. War wohl eine Schleie. Schade, dass sie nicht den ganzen Köder gschluckt hat... 
Naja, ein schöner Fisch war dabei und die anderen waren auch ganz nett.


----------



## Der-Graf (21. Juni 2012)

Heute gab's beim Feedern am Rhein meine erste Nase mit 19cm... Kein dolles Ergebnis für ca vier Stunden, aber gefreut hat's mich trotzdem sehr.


----------



## FISHHARD (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2012 !!!*

@ Der_Graf

Petri zur ersten Nase....

Gruß Fishhard


----------



## Der-Graf (22. Juni 2012)

Petri Dank! Die hatte meiner Heavy-Feeder natürlich wenig entgegen zu setzen und durch den 160g-Korb am ATB hab ich den Fisch beim Drill fast nicht gemerkt. Die Feederspitze hat den Biss aber zum Glück trotz Strömung zuverlässig angezeigt...


----------



## Jockel13883 (23. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2012 !!!*

Petri!
Ich war an den letzten beiden Abenden auch mal wieder mit der Feederrute am griethausener Altrhein unterwegs. Am Donnerstag Abend konnte ich zwei Brassen von ca. 40cm fangen. Ich war von 19.00 Uhr bis 22.00 Uhr am Wasser. Leider ging ab 21.30 Uhr ein heftiges Gewitter nieder, das mir den Rückweg zum Auto abschnitt. Ich hätte über eine große Wiese gemusst, und wollte bei dem Wetter nicht ins Offenland. So musste ich eine halbe Stunde ausharren und konnte dann nach dem Gewitter nach Hause. Natürlich habe ich während des Gewitters nicht gefischt, da ich nicht mit nem 4 Meter langen ohlefaserstab Blitzableiter spielen wollte.
Am Freitagabend war ich wieder ab 18.30 Uhr an der gleichen Stelle und konnte bis 22.00 Uhr fünf Brassen und ein Rotauge überlisten. Die Brassen hatten 55, zwei mal 50, 40 und 30 cm, das Rotauge war 31cm lang. Nebenher hatte ich noch eine Grundrute mit Fischfetzen auf Zander ausgelegt, bekam aber keinen Biss.
Bin dann um 22.00 Uhr nach Hause gefahren, hab den Rest vom Fußballspiel geguckt und anschließend die Fische filetiert. Das gibt dann demnächst leckere Fischfrikadellen.


----------



## Professor Tinca (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2012 !!!*

Petri Heil den Fängern!#6

Ich war gestern abend bei schlechtem Wetter auch mal schnell 'ne Runde stippen.
Ein paar Blasen zeigten sich nach dem Füttern(1. Bild) und ein paar Fische gabs auch.:m


----------



## FISHHARD (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2012 !!!*

Petri Professor...schöne Strecke und süßer Wauwi...

zum Pic...das ist Fischen wie ich es auch liebe...schöne Idylle,Ufernah etwas füttern und dann einfach nur genießen..

Gruß Fishhard


----------



## Professor Tinca (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2012 !!!*



FISHHARD schrieb:


> Petri Professor...schöne Strecke und süßer Wauwi...
> 
> zum Pic...das ist Fischen wie ich es auch liebe...schöne Idylle,Ufernah etwas füttern und dann einfach nur genießen..
> 
> Gruß Fishhard



Petri Dank!#h

Ja das ist Spannung pur wenn die Blasen wandern und dann endlich an der Pose sind wie gerade auf'm Bild.:k


----------



## Der-Graf (3. Juli 2012)

War heute ein paar Stunden bei herrlicher Atmosphäre und randvollen Buhnen am Rhein. Es ging so um kurz vor 17:00 Uhr los und (leider nur) bis kurz vor Sonnenuntergang. Eine Rute wurde mit Futterkorb und Made ausgelegt. An der anderen wurden die gefangenen Grundeln als KöFi auftreibend angeboten. Um es vorweg zu nehmen - für die Grundeln interessierten sich leider keinerlei Räuber. Dafür interessierten sich zunächst etwas zu viele Grundeln für die Maden. Naja, wenigstens hatte man so schnell genügend Köderfische zusammen. Als es dann doch zuviel wurde, wechselte ich die Wurfrichtung - statt mit der Strömung feederte ich nun gegen diese (mache ich in den Buhnen irgendwie eh lieber...) Zunächst blieben bis auf relativ wenige Ausnahmen die Grundeln aus. Allerdings gab es auch sonst keine Bisse. Diese Stellten sich erst ca. eine Stunde vor Sonnenuntergang ein und da der Anschlag mit 8er Haken ständig ins Leere ging, wechselte ich auf 12er Haken. Und was soll ich sagen: Promt hing der erste und einzige nicht-grundelartige Fisch des Tages: ein schönes Rotauge über das ich mich sehr gefreut habe. Danach ging nichts mehr, aber schön war es alles in allem dennoch und ich bin wenigstens nicht Schneider nach Hause gegangen. 

Hier noch ein paar Impressionen im Anhang...


----------



## Der-Graf (3. Juli 2012)

Sorry für die doppelten Bilder - da ist mit der App was schief gelaufen...


----------



## Professor Tinca (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2012 !!!*

Petri Heil!#6

ich war gestern abend auch wieder los und konnte ein paar große Karauschen fangen.
Bilder mit Handyblitzlicht sind nicht so dolle aber man erkennt was...:m


----------



## daci7 (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2012 !!!*

Petri!
ich muss heut Abend auch ganz drignend wieder ans Wasser ... |scardie:|scardie:|scardie: ... bin schon total unterangelt!


----------



## FISHHARD (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2012 !!!*

Petri Professor...wiedermal wirklich schöne Fische...

Ich werde heute Nachmittag auch noch mal los und schauen ob ich ein paar Tinca´s zum Landgang überreden kann.
Werde dann beichten wenn ich zurück bin.

Gruß Fishhard


----------



## matscher83 (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2012 !!!*

auch von mir nen dickes petri Prof#6schöne fische


----------



## Finke20 (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2012 !!!*

:vik:

Petri Prof #6,

da hast du aber wie abgeräumt |bigeyes.


----------



## Ebiso (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2012 !!!*

Moin Jungs,Am Sonntag beim wettkampfangeln diese feiste bartelträgerin in der strömung gefangen 60 cm groß auf kopfrute #6hatt 20 minuten gedauert um dieses fieh rauszukriegen aber,ich wurde doch für mein angeln belohnt damit :m dieses ding hat 80 meter das gummi rausgezogen und trotzdem hat die montage und das gerät gehalten :vik:


----------



## FISHHARD (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2012 !!!*

Leider gab es keine Tinca´s...dafür aber etliche schöne Rotaugen,Rotfedern und Barsche...

@ Ebiso  
Petri zu der schönen Barbe...hatt bestimmt Spaß gemacht an der Stange..

Gruß Fishhard


----------



## Jungangler97 (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2012 !!!*

Petri für die Barbe und die Karauschen. Schöne Fische!

Ich war heute auch wieder los. Konnte neben einigen handlangen Rotaugen und Rotfedern auch  zwei größere Brassen (42 und 36cm) landen. 
Schönes Angeln wars trotzdem nicht. Da waren noch drei Möchtegern-Profis unterwegs, die wohl 8-10 Jahre alt waren. Fischereischein hatten die nicht und angeln konnten die auch nicht richtig. Mal ganz abgesehen davon dass die mit ner 200g Pilkrute, 30er Mono und 9g Pose auf handlange Rotaugen gestippt haben.|kopfkrat Genervt haben die dauernd, weil sie alles mögliche von mir haben wollen. Normalerweise helfe ich ja noch jüngeren Anglern, aber die waren total rücksichtslos, haben ihre gefangenen Fische in einem 15l Eimer stundenlang in der Sonne gehältert, ohne Wasser auszutauschen und hätten meine Brassen am liebsten auch noch dazu getan. |uhoh:Außerdem haben die ihren Müll in der Gegend rumgeworfen. Als ich sie darauf hinwies wurden sie beleidigend. |gr:


----------



## daci7 (7. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2012 !!!*

Moin moin!
War heut Morgen mal von 5-10 am See, eine Rute auf Karpfen und eine auf Schleie... ging gut ab!
Mein bisher größter Karpfen für den See und ne Menge Brassen gefangen. Und bei dem neuen Seerekord (und da ich ne Wette leufen hab) hab ich natürlich auch mal ein Foto gemacht 

PS: 93cm und geschätzte 15kg.


----------



## lsski (7. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2012 !!!*



Ebiso schrieb:


> Moin Jungs,Am Sonntag beim wettkampfangeln diese feiste bartelträgerin in der strömung gefangen 60 cm groß auf kopfrute #6hatt 20 minuten gedauert um dieses fieh rauszukriegen aber,ich wurde doch für mein angeln belohnt damit :m dieses ding hat 80 meter das gummi rausgezogen und trotzdem hat die montage und das gerät gehalten :vik:



Da wäre ich gerne dabeigewesen Petri zum Fisch!!
Toller Drill oder?
Barben Können noch viel größer werden.
Ich hatte im Rhein mal eine 85er gefangen die ist dann Stromauf.
Hatte 200m Schnur gegen die Bremse bei einer Heavyfeeder mit 180g WG bei volllast gezogen.
Ich dachte ich habe die U-Bahn gehakt........
Das hat eine halbe Stunde gedauert bis ich sie im Kescher hatte.


----------



## Der-Graf (7. Juli 2012)

Ebiso schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Jungs,Am Sonntag beim wettkampfangeln diese feiste bartelträgerin in der strömung gefangen 60 cm groß auf kopfrute #6hatt 20 minuten gedauert um dieses fieh rauszukriegen aber,ich wurde doch für mein angeln belohnt damit :m dieses ding hat 80 meter das gummi rausgezogen und trotzdem hat die montage und das gerät gehalten :vik:



Petri! Barben sind oft wirklich tolle Kämpfer.  Irgendwie sieht man dir den Drill ein bisschen an. *duckundweg*


----------



## astra-g-16v (14. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2012 !!!*

war gestern mit bruder angeln hab 2 schöne Schleien gefangen eine mit 37 und die 2te mit 32cm auf dem foto ist die erste von der 2ten hab ich kein foto war schon zudunkel.


----------



## daci7 (14. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2012 !!!*



astra-g-16v schrieb:


> war gestern mit bruder angeln hab 2 schöne Schleien gefangen eine mit 37 und die 2te mit 32cm auf dem foto ist die erste von der 2ten hab ich kein foto war schon zudunkel.



Schick! Petri!
Die Stelle im Hintergrund riecht aber auch durch den Äther schon nach Schleie


----------



## wolf86 (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2012 !!!*

|wavey: dass hier nicht komplett einschläft kleiner nachtrag von mir von mittwoch abend

war bei uns am fluß auf nen kleinen feierabendansitz und konnte zwei schleien, die kleine 31cm die große 43cm (mein neuer pb), erwischen. Die beiden wurden von mir ausnahmsweise zum räuchern eingeladen, da ich schleien zum fressen gern hab #6


----------



## Der-Graf (26. Juli 2012)

Petri zu den beiden Schleien! Hier tut sich ja schon länger nichts mehr...^^ Bin ab Samstag in Mecklenburg auf der Kleinseenplatte unterwegs (Schwarzer See) und werde sicherlich berichten. Dort hat man selbst ohne anfüttern und mit simpelster Montage und Mais quasi eine Fanggarantie auf Rotaugen, Rotfedern, Güstern, Brassen, etc... Werde zwar dieses Jahr vermehrt auf Raubfische angeln, aber zwischendurch zum Frustabbau geht es dann auch auf die Cypriniden.


----------



## Carp98 (26. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2012 !!!*

Abend!

Ich war vor kurzem zum Nachtangeln mit nem Kumpel! 
Wir haben für unser Hausgewässer recht gute Fänge gemacht.
Er hatte einen 50er Spiegelkarpfen von 2 Kilogramm und eine Schleie von 43 cm (für unsere Seen hier echte Riesen ) und ich konnte einen 55er Spiegelkarpfen mit 6 Pfund fangen.. alle 3 Fische haben wir wieder zurückgesetzt.

Bei 2 bildern musste ich das Gesicht meines Freundes rausschneiden, weil ich nicht weiß ob er hier veröffentlicht werden möchte 

Bei einem Bild müsst ihr mal darauf achten, wo der Spiegler gehakt wurde...

Petry  und gute nacht


----------



## carpfisherbasti (28. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2012 !!!*

Das ist mein bestes "Schleienjahr" überhaupt...:m
Karpfen hab ich auch schon viele gefangen, alle auf Pose mit Mais/Wurm Kombi xD


----------



## chris1990 (28. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2012 !!!*

ALso ich war am 24.7.12 am rhein in der nähe von bingen habe so gegen 23 uhr eine schöne brassen rausgeholt auf ein 6 oder 8 wurm hacken das war ein toller fisch mfg chris


----------



## Toller-Hecht-Timo (28. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2012 !!!*



carpfisherbasti schrieb:


> Das ist mein bestes "Schleienjahr" überhaupt...:m
> Karpfen hab ich auch schon viele gefangen, alle auf Pose mit Mais/Wurm Kombi xD



Petri zu den schönen Fischen. Was machst du denn mit so vielen Schleien? Hab noch keine Schleie gegessen. Wie bereitet man die denn zu?


----------



## carpfisherbasti (28. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2012 !!!*

@Toller-Hecht-Timo,
danke ich wünsche dir ebenfalss ein dickes Petri!
naja wir braten sie oder räuchern sie, feinste Sahne sag ich nur:m


----------



## wolf86 (28. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2012 !!!*

stimmt geräucherte schleie is der absolute hammer #6


----------



## carpfisherbasti (28. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2012 !!!*

Das kannst du laut sagen#6


----------



## -GT- (31. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2012 !!!*

Hi, 

eigentlich bin ich passionierter Spinnfischer, aber : 

Ein  Kumpel mit dem ich seit diesem Jahr wieder Kontakt habe und mit dem ich  ein paar Mal zum Spinnfischen los war, hat mich direkt wieder mit dem  Ansitzangeln angefixt. 
Hab mir dann vor Kurzem 2 Posenruten, 3m  10-30g zugelegt um auch mal wieder ruhige Tage ohne rudern und  dauertwitchen oder cranken am Gewässer zu verbringen. 

Natürlich  sollte es nicht den Reiz ausmachen damit nur Köderfische rauszuziehen,  sondern auch mal etwas "Besonderes" zu erwischen. Das Ziel war klar :  Schleie. Oder den ersten Karpfen meines Lebens...

Heute wollte  ich dann zuerst mit der Spinnrute los und hab mich im letzten Moment  umentschieden, da ich den Ansitzkram sowieso noch im Auto hatte. 
Um  10 Uhr ging es dann ins Boot und vom Steg nur ca. 200m weit raus an eine  Krautbank, die ich zu dem Zweck schon länger ins Auge gefasst hatte. 
Beide  Ruten mit Wagglermontagen vorbereitet, etwas Futter mit Mais in Wasser,  einen kleinen Haken mit einem Maisstück und den auf der anderen Rute  mit Wurm und Mais bestückt. 
Die Eine sollte mir ein paar Köderfische einbringen, die Andere den ersehnten Zielfisch. 
Schnell  hatten sich die ersten paar Fische in Köderfischgröße eingefunden,  dementsprechend oft zuckte es auf das einzelne Maiskorn. 
Nach rund einer Std. gab es dann einen zaghaften Hebebiss auf die andere Rute. 
Der  Fisch machte schon ganz gut Rabatz, war aber gewiss kein Karpfen oder  Schleie, sondern ein recht großes Rotauge, deutlich über sonstigem  Durchschnitt :




Rute  also neu bestückt und wieder direkt vor´s Kraut gesetzt. Eine halbe  Stunde später folte ein Biss wie aus dem Lehrbuch : Erst zaghafte  Zupfer, nach gefühlten 3 Minuten ein Hebebiss und dann stetiges abziehen  der Pose, welches direkt mit einem Anhieb quittiert wurde.
Fühlung aufgenommen und sofort war klar, dass das was Besseres am Haken hing. 
Ich  hatte ziemlich Mühe den Fisch vom Kraut fern zu halten, 2 mal zog er  direkt rein und sammelte ein paar Fäden ein, ehe ich ihn Richtung  Freiwasser dirigieren konnte. Müde wurde er dann nach gefühlten 3  Minuten, ganz Anders im Drill als man es von unseren Räubern gewohnt  ist. 
Als ich dann gesehen habe, wie knapp er gehakt ist, ging mir  erstmal der Stift...ich hatte fest damit gerechnet das sie mir im  letzten Moment ausschlitzt. Natürlich lag der Kescher nicht bereit,  weswegen ich mir mit einem beherzten Griff in den Mund der Tinca  behelfen musste. Also wie beim Bassgrip. 




Schnell  ins Boot gehieft, Haken gelöst und kurz vermessen : 37cm. Garnicht  schlecht für die erste Schleie seit rund 10 Jahren und mal eine andere  Art Angelei und Drill als gewohnt. 
Insgesamt sehr reizvoll der Vormittag, auch wenn es nicht meine Hauptbeschäftigung werden soll. 





Hoffe  der kleine Bericht gefällt. Hatte  selbst nicht erwartet das ich mir so flott meinen Vorsatz erfüllen  konnte. 
Beide Fische schwimmen wieder, waren mir einfach zu schade um sie zu entnehmen. 

Gruß, Mike.


----------



## Finke20 (31. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2012 !!!*

:vik:

Ich würde da mal sagen, alles richtig gemacht #6. Petri zu den Fischen,


----------



## carpfisherbasti (31. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2012 !!!*

Von mir auch ein dickes Petri, ich gehe auch ab und zu mit der Spinne los aber ich bevorzuge dann doch das Ansitzangeln|supergri


----------



## Jungangler97 (2. August 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2012 !!!*

Ich habe gestern und heute meinen ersten Karpfenansitz gehabt! Und prompt auch 7 Karpfen gefangen, allerdings in einer Größe, dass ich die lieber hier poste und nicht im Karpfenangeln-Unterforum...

Gebissen haben alle auf eine Hartmaiskette ziemlich dicht am ufer (7-15m). 
Größe war zwischen 45 und 52cm, Gewicht von 4,5 bis 5 Pfund. Ich habe mich trotzdem riesig gefreut und gekämpft haben die auch ganz ordentlich!


----------



## proinfishing (3. August 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2012 !!!*

Kann mir mal jemand auf die Sprünge helfen und mir erklären, um was für Fische es sich bei meinen Fängen handelt?

Zunächst habe ich ohne weiter genau hinzuschauen gedacht, dass es sich bei beiden um Rapfen handelt, aber bin mir nun ziemlich unsicher, wo ich mal gerad wieder die Fotos angeschaut habe..

Ich habe beide auf einen 4er Spinner im Neckar gefangen.

Der etwas größere (43cm) auf dem ersten Foto, den ich auch mitgenommen habe, sieht mir nun doch eher nach einem Döbel(?) und weniger nach einem Rapfen aus.

Der kleinere (30cm) auf dem zweiten Foto (der Fisch ist ziemlich überbelichtet) sieht mir schon eher aus wie ein Rapfen aus, aber sicher bin ich mir da nicht. Deshalb auch die Frage an euch, was das für Fische sind. Ich will schließlich wissen, was ich da fange 

Danke und Gruß!


----------



## Erik_D (3. August 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2012 !!!*

Hi!

Beides Döbel.


----------



## RAUBFISCHULTRA (3. August 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2012 !!!*

^^ Kann ich nur zustimmen!


----------



## proinfishing (3. August 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2012 !!!*

Danke für die Antworten! Habt ihr das am Maul erkannt oder was sind da für euch die auffälligen Unterscheidungsmerkmale?

Gruß


----------



## RAUBFISCHULTRA (3. August 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2012 !!!*

Bisschen am Maul und am eindeutigsten an der Bauch und Afterflosse
Sind beim Döbel rot und beim Rapfen grau


----------



## siloaffe (5. August 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2012 !!!*

Hey

Ich war gestern zu nem Kurzansitz 20:00 -23:30 mim Volki (grenmile1) 

Hier mal meine Fänge:
1. BabyBarbe





2. Aland




3. BabyBarbe




4.Tja für ne Nase ist der Fisch mir eigentlich zu hochrückig es könnte ne Rußnase sein???




5.Brassen (ich guck so blöd weil der mich komplett vollgeschleimt hat )




6.Brassen





Außerdem sind mir 4 Fische ausgeschlitzt bis ich von 8er auf 4er Haken gewechselt hab:idea: 
Zudem haben wir festgestellt das, dass Bode-Futter bedeutend besser ging als das Van Eiden. 
Der Volker hat ca 10-15 Meter Strom ab gefedert und trotzdem Weniger (aber größere) Fische gefangen:idea:  

Und noch die Fänge vom Volker 


Baby barbe 





Mama barbe 53 cm 






Papa barbe 62 cm


----------



## Der-Graf (6. August 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2012 !!!*

Wieder ist eine Woche am Schwarzen See (Mecklenburgische Kleinseenplatte, Nähe Mirow) um. Positiv: Es gab massenhaft Fische! Unglaublich, wieviele Kleinfische +/- 10cm zu sehen waren. Rotaugen, Rotfedern, Ukeleis, Barsche. Alles dabei... Etwas negativ: Durch die vielen Kleinfische ging auf die Räuber quasi gar nichts (alle satt?!) und bei den Friedfischen habe ich es nicht geschafft, an den kleinen vorbei zu angeln. Die letzten Jahre waren oftmals Ausreißer jenseits der 20 oder sogar 30cm dabei. Dieses Jahr musste ich mich mit Größen um die 15cm begnügen. Spaß hat es dennoch gemacht, weil es selbst mit einfachster Posenmontage und Mais äußerst kurzweilig war - ganz anders, als ich es von meinem Hausgewässer (Rhein) gewohnt bin. Hier noch ein paar Bilder:


Ukelei







Rotfedern

















Rotaugen


----------



## Doni9002 (6. August 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2012 !!!*

Servus,

bin neu dabei und seit kurzem angel ich am Rhein zwischen Mainz und Bingen.
Bisher hab ich aber leider nur Grundeln gefangen.


----------



## florianparske (8. August 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2012 !!!*



Der-Graf schrieb:


> Heute gab's beim Feedern am Rhein meine erste Nase mit 19cm... Kein dolles Ergebnis für ca vier Stunden, aber gefreut hat's mich trotzdem sehr.



Hallo zusammen,

Hab gerade ein bisschen in diesem Thread gelesen.
Zunächst mal Petri zu den schönen Fischen.

Allerdings bin ich mir nicht sicher, dass dies eine Nase ist.
Meines Wissens ist das eine Zährte...
Die Nase hat doch rote Flossen...

Gruß
Florian


----------



## Der-Graf (8. August 2012)

Da könntest du Recht haben... Ich bin ganz ehrlich: An eine Zährte hatte ich bisher gar nicht gedacht, da ich nicht wusste, wie dieser Fisch aussieht und dass es ihn bei uns im Rhein gibt.^^ Kam nicht mal in der Sportfischerprüfung vor. Ist aber vor allem in sofern interessant, als dass die Nase bei uns ein Schonmaß hat und die Zährte nicht.


----------



## florianparske (9. August 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2012 !!!*

Habe gerade nochmal nachgeschaut, die langgezogene Afterflosse identifiziert den Fisch eindeutig als Zährte...

Gruß
Florian


----------



## Carp-MV (14. August 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2012 !!!*

Da will man schön Karpfen fischen mit einer Laufpose und Frolic am Haar. Tja und was beißt? Dieser kleene süße mit 25cm länge, was für ein heftiger Drill...:vik:


----------



## wolf86 (17. August 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2012 !!!*

petri in die runde,


letzten samstag wollten wir auf karpfen, da ging überhaupt nix. dafür sprangen auf der feeder mit dendrobena meine ersten beiden karauschen raus. zusätzlich noch ne mini-schleie


mfg


----------



## Professor Tinca (17. August 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2012 !!!*

Schöne Karauschen oder Giebel - sieht man nicht richtig.#6

Sieht man leider immer seltener.

#h


----------



## Ndber (19. August 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2012 !!!*

Ich war heut morgen mit meinem Sohn und seinem Freund auch am Wasser(nur so lang bis die große Hitze kam).
Ich hab eine Karausche mit 37cm gefangen und die kleinen haben ihren ersten Karpfen mit immerhin 7.5 Pfund an Land ziehen können.
Dazu noch zwei Rotaugen und ein kleiner Barsch, da hat sich das frühe Aufstehen doch gelohnt.


----------



## Sorpe-Keppe (19. August 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2012 !!!*

Habe gestern vier Karpfen alle drei Pfund und alle so um die 40-47cm dann noch ein kleinen döbel ein 26er rotaugen und vier gründlinge gefangen 
aber alle schwimmen wieder


----------



## Ivalos (19. August 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2012 !!!*

6 Tage angefüttert und voller Hoffnung auf meinen ersten Moselkarpfen bin ich heute Morgen um 6 Uhr am Wasser gewesen (hatte bischen verschlafen). Nach 5 Stunden folgende Ausbeute:

Mais: 3 Brassen
Kidneybohne: 2 Brassen
Kartoffel: 1 Brassen

Alles Fische über 45cm, die beiden größten 57 und 63 cm. Bei letzterem dachte ich zuerst an einen kleineren Karpfen, da er sich brassenuntypisch kurzzeitig als kleiner Kämpfer aufspielte, war aber wohl nur Größe und Gewicht geschuldet (schätzungsweise 7-8 Pfund). Also weiter auf Karpfen warten ...

Was mich allerdings wunderte: keine Rotaugen und vor allem keine Grundeln.


----------



## Hecht19 (19. August 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2012 !!!*

das ist echt merkwürdig, ich konnte gestern abend an der mosel 2 rotaugen und unzählige (ca.30) grundeln verhaften. irgendwie fange nur ich grundeln in massen...


----------



## Tim H. (20. August 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2012 !!!*

letzten Freitag: 
es war um die 27°C und am anfang konnte ich nur ca. 10 kleine rotaugen verhaften. Gegen abend verlor ich dann einen größeren Fisch (vermutlich karpfen, Brassen oder Aland). Zuletzt konnte ich dann noch einen 28 cm Brassen und ein ,mit 27 cm, etwas größeres rotauge in den kescher führen.


----------



## Professor Tinca (20. August 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2012 !!!*

Petri Heil allen Fängern !#6

Ich komme momentan nicht zum angeln.....

|wavey:


----------



## Sorpe-Keppe (20. August 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2012 !!!*

ich komme auch nur noch selten zum angeln !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sorpe-Keppe (20. August 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2012 !!!*

:c:c#d#d


keine angst mir ist langweilig :q


----------



## raubfisch33 (20. August 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2012 !!!*

also jetzt bei der hitze geht bei mir kaum was auf firedfisch... hoffentlich kühlt es sich bald mal wieder ab, oder geschlossene wolkendecke oder sowas..weil so geht ja gar nich...


----------



## Backfire (20. August 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2012 !!!*

Letzte Nacht Beifang beim Aalangeln >





42er Aland (ist doch einer, oder?)


----------



## Professor Tinca (20. August 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2012 !!!*

Japp.

Petri Heil!#6


----------



## raubfisch33 (20. August 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2012 !!!*

Petri Heil!!


----------



## Dunraven (20. August 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2012 !!!*



raubfisch33 schrieb:


> also jetzt bei der hitze geht bei mir kaum was auf firedfisch... hoffentlich kühlt es sich bald mal wieder ab, oder geschlossene wolkendecke oder sowas..weil so geht ja gar nich...



Ist jetzt leider, leider, leider da. Gestern biss es wie nichts gutes. Schöne Brassen alle Nase lang und die kleinen hätte man im Minutentakt fangen können, wenn man darauf gestippt hätte. Wobei die großen erst so ab 9 Uhr bissen, sprich als es wärmer wurde. Vorher waren eher die kleinen aktiv, aber die blieben auch nach 9 Uhr aktiv. Die Hitze gestern war jedenfalls allerbestes Fangwetter. Durch die Abkühlung, den Wind und die geschlossene Wolkendecke frage ich mich eher ob heute was läuft. Mal sehen ob ich noch los gehe, da das nicht sehr erfolgversprechend aussieht überlege ich da noch.


----------



## raubfisch33 (20. August 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2012 !!!*

also ich hab bei der hitze eher keine guten erfahrungen gemacht, aber wenns dann so schwül und bewölkt wird, läuft meines erachtens nach wie blöd..


----------



## wisokij (23. August 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2012 !!!*

Tach zusammen, 
wollt euch auch mal zeigen was ich heut in praller Hitze fangen konnte.
Ein schönes 39er Rotauge, Gewicht 1,1kg


----------



## Seneca (29. August 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2012 !!!*

Ich habe gestern meine erste Schleie gefangen 
Nachmittags um 15 Uhr!
Und auch von den angeblichen vorsichtigen Schleienzupfern war nichts zu sehen. Die Pose wurde mehrfach so kräftig nach unten gerissen, wie ich es bisher bei keinem anderen Fisch gesehen habe. Nach zwei Anschlägen ins Leere war sie beim dritten Mal gehakt.
Sie hat übrigens hervorragend geschmeckt (leicht nussig irgendwie) und hatte 36 cm.#h


----------



## charly69 (29. August 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2012 !!!*

Eine Schleie hatte ich schon lange nicht mehr am Haken!


----------



## Dunraven (29. August 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2012 !!!*

Dann versuche mal denen mit Angel, Schnur und Haken nachzustellen. Allein schon die Idee mit einer Hacke auf Schleien los zu ziehen, argh. 
Ansonsten Petri Seneca. Das Schleien alles andere als scheu sind erlebe ich auch immer wieder. Beißt ein Fisch rabiat ist es oft eine Schleie, so meine Erfahrung. Viele andere sind deutlich vorsichtiger.


----------



## charly69 (30. August 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2012 !!!*

@Dunraven
Du hast recht - mit dem Haken läuft es wirklich besser. Die Viecher beißen wie noch nie


----------



## labralehn (30. August 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2012 !!!*

Seit über einer Woche fange ich jeden Tag, Rotaugen und Lauben am Neckar an unterschiedlichen Stellen. 

Läuft im Moment richtig gut, besser wie letztes Jahr. Da hatte ich kein einziges Rotauge gefangen.

Sobald ich Rotfedern fange oder spätestens Anfang Oktober, gehts wieder ans Karpfen angeln.


----------



## Professor Tinca (6. September 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2012 !!!*

Gestern endlich mal wieder angeln gewesen.....
In der Dämmerung eine Schleie und eine Karausche.

Nachts kamen noch drei Karauschen und eine Schleie dazu aber da war der Handyakku platt.#t


----------



## Finke20 (6. September 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2012 !!!*

:vik:

Sehr schöne Fische #6 hast du da an Land gezogen.


----------



## Daeng (17. September 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2012 !!!*

Sonntag an der Ruhr. Im Morgennebel um 6.00 Uhr. Welch ein Traum... 46 Rotaugen in 5 Stunden... wollte schon einpacken und dann das....


----------



## ulli1958m (17. September 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2012 !!!*



Daeng schrieb:


> Sonntag an der Ruhr. Im Morgennebel um 6.00 Uhr. Welch ein Traum... 46 Rotaugen in 5 Stunden... wollte schon einpacken und dann das....


iss ja übel...immer diese beifänge 

Petri #6

Gruss
Ulli :g


----------



## Sinned (20. September 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2012 !!!*

Endlich! 46 cm


----------



## Tim H. (3. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2012 !!!*

So leute ich war heute auch mal wieder angeln und schon nach 5 min mit der feederrute ein biss: ein 58 er brassen


----------



## Raubfischfreak125 (4. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2012 !!!*

Petri zu den klasse Fischen hier... :q


----------



## Alex1860 (13. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2012 !!!*








Jetz meld ich mich auch mal im Friedfisch tread  heute 3 brachsen zwischen 55-58cm und ein kapitales rotauge von 44cm. das rotauge durfte wieder schwimmen die brachsen werden fischpflanzerl


----------



## ulli1958m (13. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2012 !!!*

Hi Stipper....wie sehen bei euch die fänge mit der kopf oder bolorute im DEK und MLK aus?

welche arten futter wählt ihr im moment da die wassertemperatur doch langsam runter geht?

ich finde die beisslaune der weißfische echt übel in den letzten tagen #q

gruss
ulli :g


----------



## Hannoi1896 (13. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2012 !!!*



ulli1958m schrieb:


> Hi Stipper....wie sehen bei euch die fänge mit der kopf oder bolorute im DEK und MLK aus?
> 
> welche arten futter wählt ihr im moment da die wassertemperatur doch langsam runter geht?
> 
> ...



Fischig und schwer das Futter. Darf sich erst am Grund auflösen, denn genau da stehen die meisten Fische jetzt. Kumpel hat vorgestern ziehmlich gut gefangen.


----------



## D123J (21. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2012 !!!*

So, jetzt meld ich mich auch mal von der "Großwildfront"

War heute nachmittag los am Main bei Bamberg.

Konnte 6 Barben (55 bis 73 cm) und einen Döbel (54 cm) erbeuten. :m

Der beste Monat ist halt doch der Oktober...

Petri an alle Fänger

Jens


----------



## siloaffe (21. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2012 !!!*

Ich war heute mit der Spinne am Rhein unterwegs, 
neben 2 Zandern und einem Barsch hat ne 71er Barbe meinen 13er Gummi voll genommen:m


----------



## gurkenfahrstuhl (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2012 !!!*

War auch mal wieder unterwegs. Konnte schöne Brassen verhaften und auch ne fett gefressene 42cm Güster  Der Cormoran kam dann auch mal vorbei und holte sich nen Aal von meinem Futterplatz |bigeyes


----------



## elroberto (29. November 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2012 !!!*

Noch von anfang des Monats an der Elster in Gera. Auf ein etwas übertrieben großes Stück Frühstücksfleisch mein bisher größter Döbel, 55cm bei 1,9kg. Schwimmt wieder und vermehrt sich hoffentlich weiter. 
Als Beifang meine erste Bachforelle (32cm), ebenfalls auf Frühstücksfleisch, und ebenfalls wieder schwimmend (Schonzeit).
Petri Heil!


----------



## Flussziege (15. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2012 !!!*

Gerstern für 2 stunden draußen gewesen.

Einfach ne handvoll mais in den see geschmissen und 2 leichte Posenmontagen rausgehängt.
Und was biss?
ein schöner 62ger spiegler. 
man hat der nen spaß gemacht.
und das trotz eiseskälte, mein erster winter karpfen.

Foto hab ich leider nicht, ging nicht von guten fängen aus.#q


----------



## Hollandangler (30. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2012 !!!*

http://img441.*ih.us/img441/4499/dsc00231bq.jpg

Moin, Nacht...was auch immer=)
hier ist mein Fang vom Samstag Nachmittag. War mein erster Versuch mit Feederrute und Schlaufenmontage.:g Hatte bestimmt noch mehr Bisse, die ich warscheinlich nicht bemerkt habe(schiebs mal auf den Wind:m) Werde Heute nochmal los, viell tut sich ja noch mal was.

|wavey:


----------

